# Arsenal - Milan: 15 marzo 2018 ore 21. Tv in chiaro e streaming.



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Arsenal - Milan, partita di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League 2017/2018. Si va dal 2-0 dell'andata, a favore degli inglesi.

Arsenal - Milan si giocherà giovedì 15 marzo 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Emiratesi di Londra.

Il Milan per passare il turno deve vincere con due o più gol di scarto. Ad esempio, i rossoneri si qualificherebbero con i seguenti risultati: 3-0 ; 3-1 ; 4-2 ; 5-3 e così via. Con il 2-0 per il Milan si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Dove vedere Arsenal - Milan in tv?

*Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21. *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2018)

nelle difficoltà 
vedo + credibile un 3-1 
ma sarà durissima...

bisogna andarci senza timori 
all'andata non ci siamo riusciti


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Marzo 2018)

Basta che partiamo con Silva titolare


----------



## 13-33 (11 Marzo 2018)

Gattuso deve fare riposare alcuni giocatori (Kessié, Romagnoli, Biglia, Suso). Il 0-2 del andata e troppo pesante !!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2018)

Silva + Cutrone dall'inizio...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Marzo 2018)

Nella prossima partita proporrei un 4-4-2 con larghi Suso a destra e Bonaventura a sinistra, con Kessiè e Chala in mezzo. Io me la rischierei così... Abbiamo bisogno di rapidità e imprevedibilità.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Silva + Cutrone dall'inizio...



Sarà così, probabilmente.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Andrè Silva e Calhanoglu​
Voglia di vendetta?


----------



## Sotiris (11 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arsenal - Milan, partita di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League 2017/2018. Si va dal 2-0 dell'andata, a favore degli inglesi.
> 
> Arsenal - Milan si giocherà giovedì 15 marzo 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Emiratesi di Londra.
> 
> ...



crederci fino all'ultimo secondo!


Donnarumma

Calabria
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Rodriguez

Suso
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu

Silva
Cutrone


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Marzo 2018)

Mi prendo il 5% di possibilità di farcela, onorare la maglia, comunque vada.
E poi come si dice: "La palla è rotonda"...
Chissà...


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Silva + Cutrone dall'inizio...



Già all'andata ci hanno devastato a centrocampo.. dovremmo togliere un uomo in mezzo per mettere una punta in più? Così rischiamo di prendere gol dopo cinque minuti... Io metterei solo silva al posto di cutrone. Sperare di fare un gol nella prima mezzora e poi vedere come si mette. Ma partire con due punte (anche se dobbiamo ribaltarla) significa suicidarsi di fronte al loro palleggio


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Già all'andata ci hanno devastato a centrocampo.. dovremmo togliere un uomo in mezzo per mettere una punta in più? Così rischiamo di prendere gol dopo cinque minuti... Io metterei solo silva al posto di cutrone. Sperare di fare un gol nella prima mezzora e poi vedere come si mette. Ma partire con due punte (anche se dobbiamo ribaltarla) significa suicidarsi di fronte al loro palleggio



Concordo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me qualificazione ormai andata... non ci credo per niente.. Spero di potermi sbagliare


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2018)

Vincere,vincere e vinceremo!!!!


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2018)

Solito 4-3-3 con la solita formazione, e vada come vada.


----------



## Casnop (11 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Già all'andata ci hanno devastato a centrocampo.. dovremmo togliere un uomo in mezzo per mettere una punta in più? Così rischiamo di prendere gol dopo cinque minuti... Io metterei solo silva al posto di cutrone. Sperare di fare un gol nella prima mezzora e poi vedere come si mette. Ma partire con due punte (anche se dobbiamo ribaltarla) significa suicidarsi di fronte al loro palleggio


Perfetto. Direi Silva in partenza e, se le condizioni della partita lo consentono, Cutrone in corsa a spaccarla del tutto. Per il resto, solita formazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Montolivo Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Chalanoglu​
Sì, Montolivo, Kessie è in crisi e ci vuole precisione nei passaggi per uscire dalla pressione gunner.

E poi a partita in corso può strappare l'ivoriano


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Marzo 2018)

Mah, io mi concentrerei sul campionato


----------



## Boomer (11 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Montolivo Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Chalanoglu​
> ...



Si Kessiè ha bisogno di riposare. Fa tantissimo lavoro senza palla ma mentalmente deve migliorare tanto. Alterna ottime giocate ( tipo la palla a Suso dove ha poi crossato col destro ) ad altre ridicole. Li è una questione mentale anche se oggi è stato un match tosto per tutti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Marzo 2018)

Gli 11 titolari ovviamente, non siamo il Napoli. Poi ovviamente ci sono pochissime possibilità, ma almeno ce la giochiamo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Marzo 2018)

Partita da scalinata al santuario scalzi. Tradotto.. Ci vuole un miracolo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Marzo 2018)

Usciamo con dignità quantomeno, forza


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Marzo 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Usciamo con dignità quantomeno, forza



Temo che sia il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare. C'è da essere realisti... e c'è un campionato che si sta mettendo nel modo, concentriamoci sulla Serie A e sulla rincorsa al quarto posto. L'Europa League, anche qualora dovessimo compiere il miracolo di ribaltare il risultato con l'Arsenal (e lo dubito), credo sarà terreno di conquista dell'Atletico Madrid salvo sorprese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2018)

Obiettivo: segnare un gol nei primi 15 minuti. 
Poi vada come vada.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Obiettivo: segnare un gol nei primi 15 minuti.
> Poi vada come vada.



Io direi segnare un gol nei primi 45 minuti, poi nel secondo tempo può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Serginho (12 Marzo 2018)

Non ci credo ma ci spero. Direi di utilizzare un 4-4-2 con Silva e Cutrone assieme


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Marzo 2018)

se avessimo un attacco decente,l'impresa sarebbe fattibile. purtroppo segnamo col contagocce,ecco perchè la vedo durissima.
servirebbe una grande prova difensiva,e una grande serata dei singoli,tra cui suso il turco o silva..


----------



## Boomer (12 Marzo 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se avessimo un attacco decente,l'impresa sarebbe fattibile. purtroppo segnamo col contagocce,ecco perchè la vedo durissima.
> servirebbe una grande prova difensiva,e una grande serata dei singoli,tra cui suso il turco o silva..



Oddio non facciamo cosi schifo dai... Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo segnato 14 gol mentre la Juve 17 che ha Higuain e Dybala.. Però si ribaltarla è quasi impossibile. Peccato per quel gol a fine del primo tempo mannagg...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Marzo 2018)

Io andrei da subito con le due punte.


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Marzo 2018)

non abbiamo nulla da perdere ...dobbiamo approffittare degli spazi che sicuramente ci concederanno... via al modulo 4-4-2...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo giocare come al solito. 
Non subire, vedere di segnare un gol nei primi 60’ e poi sullo 0-1 nell’ultima mezz’ora si vede


----------



## neversayconte (12 Marzo 2018)

A me viene sia rabbia che da piangere per come abbiamo buttato via la partita di andata. 
Si poteva, con un pò di attenzione, portarla a casa sullo 0 a 0 e poi te la giocavi alla grande a londra.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2018)

Passa l'Arsenal, ma è d'obbligo uscire a testa alta, forza!


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Marzo 2018)

partita da giocare con prudenza... almeno i primi 30 minuti..... poi sperare nello 0-1 e nel loro successivo cagotto. D'accordo che oggettivamente è una impresa difficilissima. Perdere malamente sarebbe un colpo al morale difficile da digerire.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Marzo 2018)

Due modi per vincerla:
Segnare i primissimi minuti e fargli tremare le gambe oppure tenerla sullo 0-0 e segnare all’80’ e poi fare un assalto finale senza precedenti.


----------



## Casnop (12 Marzo 2018)

Sarebbe un errore prescindere dalle proprie caratteristiche, come da noi purtroppo fatto giovedì scorso. Dunque, formazione raccolta, baricentro abbassato, attendendo l'iniziativa dell'Arsenal, che inevitabilmente ci sarà, spinta dal risultato favorevole dell'andata, e da un pubblico che vorrà bagnare la qualificazione con una bella cifra di gioco offensivo. Wenger non giocherà addosso al Milan, ma aprirà i ranghi per segnare e chiudere subito il discorso. Difendersi da questo, ed agire con il contropiede manovrato, avvolgente, che ci caratterizza. Segnare un gol, ed attendere che le fragilità emotive, e tecniche, dei Gunners in questa stagione, emergano finalmente, e producano i loro effetti. È l'unica chance che abbiamo: attaccare alla garibaldina aumenterà esponenzialmente il rischio di subire un gol, che chiuderebbe ogni discorso, non avendo la potenza offensiva, ad assetto difensivo invariato, necessaria a segnare poi tre gol senza subirne nel prosieguo. Pazienza e prudenza, amare medicine per risolvere i problemi. E dimenticare, per novanta e passa minuti, l'orologio che corre.


----------



## DEJAN75 (12 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Direi Silva in partenza e, se le condizioni della partita lo consentono, Cutrone in corsa a spaccarla del tutto. Per il resto, solita formazione.



Ragazzi non e' proprio cosi.. che se togli un cc allora andiamo piu in difficolta che all'andata...

All'andata l'arsenal si e' permessa di giocare 20 mt piu avanti e piu stretta perche' noi non avevamo nessuno che attaccava la profondita... e quindi loro possono giocarsela cosi...

Se tu gli metti dentro un Silva che puo attaccare la profondita, puo strappare in velocita, il piu delle volte costringi l'avversario a stare 20 mt piu indietro... e cambia la partita...

Avete visto come si e' abbassato il genoa dopo l'ingresso di Silva ?


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Due modi per vincerla:
> Segnare i primissimi minuti e fargli tremare le gambe oppure tenerla sullo 0-0 e segnare all’80’ e poi fare un assalto finale senza precedenti.



Il secondo scenario è troppo estremo.

Dobbiamo sperare che scendano in campo scazzati e col pensiero di un passaggio del turno scontato, e approfittare delle loro leggerezze difensive nei primi 10-15 minuti.


Da questa partita non mi aspetto comunque nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2018)

Per me la pareggiamo 1-1, magari andando in vantaggio noi in modo da illuderci almeno un po'


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Due modi per vincerla:
> Segnare i primissimi minuti e fargli tremare le gambe oppure tenerla sullo 0-0 e segnare all’80’ e poi fare un assalto finale senza precedenti.



esiste solo un modo: segnare nei primi 25 minuti, finire il primo tempo in vantaggio (un vantaggio qualunque) e giocarsela in maniera intelligente nel secondo tempo.
STOP.
Ma non abbiamo giocatori in grado di segnare all'Arsenal, né una squadra capace di andare a Londra a dominare... perché di dominare si tratterebbe.
A MILANO ce la siamo fatta addosso manco fossimo contro una selezione di All Star.

Probabilmente goleada per loro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2018)

Mi accontenterei di vincere, anche senza passare

Riflettendoci ho cambiato idea sulla formazione, terrei in panchina Hakan pronto a subentrare per smuovere le acque con Borini titolare è davanti Kalinic, con gli altri due a partita in corso


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei di vincere, anche senza passare
> 
> Riflettendoci ho cambiato idea sulla formazione, terrei in panchina Hakan pronto a subentrare per smuovere le acque con Borini titolare è davanti Kalinic, con gli altri due a partita in corso


Kalinic?! Perché?


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2018)

Io metterei dentro sia silva che kalinic da subito, attacco corposo fin dall'inizio


----------



## simone316 (12 Marzo 2018)

Io giuro che se in attacco ci sarà Kalinic, mi farò bannare da internet per le bestemmie che potrei scrivere...


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Marzo 2018)

silva e cutrone assolutamente....


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Kalinic?! Perché?



Perché altrimenti facciamo un primo tempo come quello di giovedì, cominciamo a non prenderle


----------



## 4-3-3 (12 Marzo 2018)

Il primo tempo dobbiamo essere più accorti possibili, e sfruttare qualsiasi tipo di azione in ripartenza. Non siamo squadra che può aggredire altro e asfissiare gli avversari, non abbiamo gli interpreti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2018)

Se facciamo un gol nei primi 25 minuti si cag4n0 addosso


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arsenal - Milan, partita di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League 2017/2018. Si va dal 2-0 dell'andata, a favore degli inglesi.
> 
> Arsenal - Milan si giocherà giovedì 15 marzo 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Emiratesi di Londra.
> 
> ...



*Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21. 
*


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2018)

ufficialmente non lo dico ma in realtà sotto sotto...ma proprio sotto...un po' ci credo


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



Che pidocchiosi!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



Che presa per i fondelli


----------



## danielemann (12 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> nelle difficoltà
> vedo + credibile un 3-1
> ma sarà durissima...
> 
> ...


3 goal noi manco in 2 partite riusciamo a farli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Marzo 2018)

danielemann ha scritto:


> 3 goal noi manco in 2 partite riusciamo a farli


Esattamente... per questo non c’è storia secondo me. Se riusciremo a fare una grande partita al massimo la porteremo a casa con un 0-1


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Marzo 2018)

Missione impossibile... Un po' come il quarto posto un campionato fino a due mesi fa.. Ora siamo in piena corsa....


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

pensiamo a vincere, come fosse una partita di campionato... se poi vinceremo con due gol di scarto meglio


----------



## zlatan (13 Marzo 2018)

Ovviaamente impossibile. Tenterei l'esperimento 4-4-2 che può tornarci utile. Ad ogni modo, onorare la maglia e non fare la figuraccia dell'andata questa deve essere la priorità


----------



## Stex (13 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo un gol nei primi 25 minuti si cag4n0 addosso



basta un gol nel primo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Io giocherei così

------------- Donnarumma ------------
Calabria -- Bonucci - Romagnoli -- Borini
---- Kessie -- Biglia -- Montolivo ------
-----Suso --- A.Silva --- Cutrone -----


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> basta un gol nel primo tempo



Vero..l'ideale sarebbe colpire al 44esimo


----------



## DrHouse (13 Marzo 2018)

quindi anche stavolta bisogna ingegnarsi per vedere la partita...

che schifo Sky...
[MENTION=248]DrHouse[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news che commenti


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> quindi anche stavolta bisogna ingegnarsi per vedere la partita...
> 
> che schifo Sky...



Cosa non si inventano pur di non trasmettere il milan !!!!


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arsenal - Milan, partita di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League 2017/2018. Si va dal 2-0 dell'andata, a favore degli inglesi.
> 
> Arsenal - Milan si giocherà giovedì 15 marzo 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Emiratesi di Londra.
> 
> ...




up


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arsenal - Milan, partita di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League 2017/2018. Si va dal 2-0 dell'andata, a favore degli inglesi.
> 
> Arsenal - Milan si giocherà giovedì 15 marzo 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Emiratesi di Londra.
> 
> ...




Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Silva Cutrone​
Forza ragazzi! Proviamoci.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

*Designato lo svedese Eriksson per Arsenal - Milan.

Tre pareggi in tre partite per i rossoneri con l'arbitro svedese.*


----------



## fra29 (13 Marzo 2018)

stesse sensazioni e speranze di quando dovevamo andare a Manchester con Leonardo a ribaltare il 2-3 di Milano...
Fini 4-0 per loro...
Andrei davvero molto cauti perché le inglesi in casa sono.di altro spessore e questi nel primo tempo ci hanno stuprato..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> stesse sensazioni e speranze di quando dovevamo andare a Manchester con Leonardo a ribaltare il 2-3 di Milano...
> Fini 4-0 per loro...
> Andrei davvero molto cauti perché le inglesi in casa sono.di altro spessore e questi nel primo tempo ci hanno stuprato..



Si deve cmq impostare la partita in modo molto offensivo perchè si passa col 1-3 e col 2-4. Cioè si possono anche prendere uno o due gol, un parziale di 2-2 è più favorevole dello 0-0.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



Praticamente impossibile passare. Mi accontenterei di fare discretamente. Ci sono troppo più esperte e direi forti (l'Atleti) per sognare.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Praticamente impossibile passare. Mi accontenterei di fare discretamente. Ci sono troppo più esperte e direi forti (l'Atleti) per sognare.



Siamo una squadra che vince non subendo, non vinciamo segnando. Durissima


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra che vince non subendo, non vinciamo segnando. Durissima



Infatti il punto è quello. Ci manca quel quid in fase costruzione/realizzazione che ti permette di offendere l'avversario. Avessimo fatto un pari a reti inviolate, avrei puntato qualcosa sul 2. L'anno prossimo necessitiamo di qualche elemento (un Ozil per dire) che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità offensivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2018)

analizziamo una cosa , per passare serve segnare e noi siamo molto più forti a non prendere Gol che a farli. 

Diciamo che siamo al limite dell impossibile, nei miei sogni bagnati passiamo con 0-2 doppietta di Andrè e Patrick di testa che chiude il match al 80esimo e io ESPLODO.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato lo svedese Eriksson per Arsenal - Milan.
> 
> Tre pareggi in tre partite per i rossoneri con l'arbitro svedese.*



.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



Felicissimo di non dare più mezzo euro a 'sti maledetti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> analizziamo una cosa , per passare serve segnare e noi siamo molto più forti a non prendere Gol che a farli.
> 
> Diciamo che siamo al limite dell impossibile, nei miei sogni bagnati passiamo con 0-2 doppietta di Andrè e Patrick di testa che chiude il match al 80esimo e io ESPLODO.



Sei un inguaribile ottimista


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Che palle ho sognato che passavamo il turno... e ogni volta che lo sogno poi non funziona mai... 
(mi era già successo nel 2002 prima di Milan-Dortmund e nel 2006 prima di Barcellona-Milan... due volte fuori... ma due volte campioni d'Europa l'anno dopo haha)


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
**
ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
*
MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



Avrei dato una possibilità a Silva dal primo minuto sulle ali dell'entusiasmo.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



Silva dall'inizio sarebbe stato meglio


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione, l'intera diretta di Arsenal-Milan sarà trasmessa solo sui canali Sky Sport.
> Su TV8 in chiaro andrà in onda "Diretta Goal Europa League" dove sarà comunque possibile seguire a tratti lo svolgimento del match dei rossoneri, assieme alle altre partite delle ore 21.
> *



Non fosse che alle 21 le partite saranno solo 3 : arsenal-milan , lione-cska , salisburgo - dortmund.
Che ce ne frega in italia delle altre due partite? Come si fa a staccare il milan per andare a vedere un calcio d'angolo a lione anzichè una punizione del salisburgo?
Ma che scelte assurde.
Trasmettete una commedia che fate più bella figura.


----------



## fdl68 (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



io giocherei con due punte.. impresa quasi impossibile bisognerebbe stare compatti evitare di farci schiacciare a centrocampo come all'andata, e essere cinici là davanti


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



La formazione dell'Arsenal mi pare piuttosto confusa. Giocano col 4231 sempre... mah

Gattuso invece sta mischiando un po' le carte .. giusto così, dobbiamo provare a sorprenderli e giocarci il tutto per tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> ARSENAL (4-3-1-2): Ospina; Koscielny, Mustafi, Chambers; Bellerin, Kolasinac, Xhaka, Wilshere, Ramsey, Ozil; Welbeck*
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Rodriguez, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Calabria; Biglia, Kessie, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



Alla fine giocherà Cutrone alla Mandzukic


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2018)

per me alla fine giocherà Silva... in una partita così ha tutto da guadagnare e nulla da perdere.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
*


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> per me alla fine giocherà Silva... in una partita così ha tutto da guadagnare e nulla da perdere.



Sì però deve giocare pure col Chievo, se no non cambierà mai niente


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *


 
Zapata a destra. Madonna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *


Zapata dovrebbe contenere Mkhitaryan... già siamo 1-0 per l'Arsenal.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *


Zapata Romagnoli Bonucci Silva.

Giochiamo bene i piazzati per Dio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *



Za... Za.... OMG, ho letto bene?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *





Admin ha scritto:


> Zapata a destra. Madonna.




Goal qualificazione al 97'


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Marzo 2018)

Raga, ho sognato rigori....


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *



up


----------



## 11Leoni (14 Marzo 2018)

Non male anche perchè, per come la vedo io, zapata ovviamente sarebbe un terzino bloccato e in fase di possesso dovrebbe diventare un 352 con zapata e bonaventura che stringono verso il centro e rodriguez libero per la sovrapposizione per cercare di portare avanti più uomini. Dovremo fare però un ottima fase difensiva perchè come abbiamo già visto questi quando salgono sulla trequarti possono essere micidiali..


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2018)

Beh ma non dicevano che avrebbero giocato Kalinic,Montolivo,Abate e Zapata?


----------



## Aron (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *



Zapata


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news

442

Donnarumma
Zapata
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Suso
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Silva
Cutrone (Kalinic)*


----------



## Stex (14 Marzo 2018)

Immaginate un gol dopo un minuto...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> 442
> 
> ...



Ottima idea tenere Bonaventura, a gara in corso può dare molto di più del turco


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *



Zapata? Piuttosto Borini.
Comunque le due punte ci piacciono


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> 442
> 
> ...



up


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> 442
> 
> ...



Io avrei provato un esperimento, che tanto folle non è, ovvero Kessie al posto di Zapata e Montolivo a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime news del Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 15 marzo:

4-4-2

Donnarumma
Borini
Romagnoli
Bonucci
Rodriguez
Suso
Montolivo
Kessie
Calhanoglu
Silva
Cutrone *


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime news del Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 15 marzo:
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



Mamma mia Borini terzino
Montolivo comunque nel ruolo centrale secondo me farà fatica contro l'Arsenal. Mah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime news del Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 15 marzo:
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



La Z malefica è sparita. C'è speranza.


----------



## Casnop (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime news del Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 15 marzo:
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...


Un 442 che potrebbe trasformarsi nel modulo gattusiano sin qui adottato, con lo spostamento laterale di uno dei due attaccanti, più probabilmente Cutrone, ed un accentramento di Calhanoglu alla mediana. Abbiamo tuttavia la percezione che il portoghese prediliga un compagno di reparto che faccia movimento in area di rigore, garantendo quegli spazi vitali ove lui possa piazzare la zampata decisiva. Non è un lottatore, André, è un fine stoccatore, con uno, due palloni puliti può fare danni significativi. La difesa dell'Arsenal, nel settore centrale, non è esaltante, Koscielny e Mustafi, quest'ultimo recentemente in fase calante, non paiono reattivi e velocissimi rispetto ai loro giovanissimi avversari. Le opportunità ci saranno, starà a noi sfruttarle con bassa percentuale di errori, purtroppo uno dei nostri attuali limiti. Vediamo.


----------



## James45 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> 442
> 
> ...



La vedo male.
Secondo me finisce come all'andata: 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime news del Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 15 marzo:
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...




La stessa formazione di Milan Verona ottavi di finale di Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *


----------



## mistergao (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Persa per persa proviamo il 4-4-2, che magari i giocatori imparano i movimenti di un nuovo sistema di gioco...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Marzo 2018)

all'andata non si era salvato nessuno 
tutti sotto la loro prestazione 

xo se al ritorno non vinciamo ancora un duello fisico e di velocità 
la vedo veramente dura...


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Marzo 2018)

per me bene Zapata ... all'andata Mikitharian ha asfaltato Calabria... chi ci vuoi mettere a fermarlo? Borini? No, perchè non è che abbiamo tante alternative.
Per il resto , penso anche io che le due punte li dovrebbero tenere un po' piu bloccati dietro e il cambio calha - bonaventura potrebbe essere interessante ... sia perchè così possono entrambi dare il massimo per metà partita sia perchè possono riposare in vista del campionato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Marzo 2018)

ma l'arsenal ha in panchina il senatore nero leghista?


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

certo che a Londra contro l'Arsenal un out di destra Borini-Suso vuol dire che se non segni, rischi di prenderne molti...


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *probabili formazioni dalla gazzetta in edicola *





crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> all'andata non si era salvato nessuno
> tutti sotto la loro prestazione
> 
> xo se al ritorno non vinciamo ancora un duello fisico e di velocità
> la vedo veramente dura...





egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> per me bene zapata ... All'andata mikitharian ha asfaltato calabria... Chi ci vuoi mettere a fermarlo? Borini? No, perchè non è che abbiamo tante alternative.
> Per il resto , penso anche io che le due punte li dovrebbero tenere un po' piu bloccati dietro e il cambio calha - bonaventura potrebbe essere interessante ... Sia perchè così possono entrambi dare il massimo per metà partita sia perchè possono riposare in vista del campionato.





egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ma l'arsenal ha in panchina il senatore nero leghista?





drhouse ha scritto:


> certo che a londra contro l'arsenal un out di destra borini-suso vuol dire che se non segni, rischi di prenderne molti...



*Dovete quotare le formazioni e/o le ultime news che vengono postate. Lo abbiamo ripetuto 2999 volte.*


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Perchè montolivo??


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Sarà difficilissimo tenere e dominare il centrocampo con questa formazione.
A questo punto avrei optato per un 4-2-3-1 : doppio mediano con loca e montolivo e kessie qualche metro in avanti per spaccare sulle transizioni .
Un kessie alla nainggolan.
Una punta unica in partenza e poi a gara in corso buttare nella mischia l'energia di silva.


----------



## Aron (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Era già difficile con Calabria. Senza di lui mi sembra quasi impossibile.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *


Ho il triplo dell'agitazione rispetto all'andata. Abbiamo un 20% di possibilità di passare. Dobbiamo crederci!


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho il triplo dell'agitazione rispetto all'andata. Abbiamo un 20% di possibilità di passare. Dobbiamo crederci!



20%? Ed io che pensavo di essere ottimista!


----------



## simone316 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mi fa ben sperare la coppia Cutrone-Silva. Se non dormiamo nella fase difensiva tutto è possibile. Dai dai dai!!


----------



## Stex (15 Marzo 2018)

fermi ozil e l'attacco dell'arsenal è finito. il problema è fermarlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



io mi auguro proprio che Suso e Calhanoglu non giochino in quelle posizioni lì... 
voglio sperare in qualcosa di buono fino alla fine... ma alle 13:24 ho la sensazione che prendiamo i resti stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Quegli scappati di casa svedesi sono riusciti a segnare 2 gol in un paio di minuti ma hanno vinto 1-2 a Londra..dopo aver perso l'andata 2-0.

Se ci sono riusciti loro


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se ci sono riusciti loro



Dimentichi che la Svezia a differenza nostra è ai mondiali


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Dovessimo andare al 90' sullo 0-2 quelli di tv8 (sky) sarebbero capaci di mandare in onda topolino piuttosto che trasmettere i supplementari integrali.
Diretta gol, bah??!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dovessimo andare al 90' sullo 0-2 quelli di tv8 (sky) sarebbero capaci di mandare in onda topolino piuttosto che trasmettere i supplementari integrali.
> Diretta gol, bah??!!



Ma questa "diretta gol" l'hanno già fatta? Non ricordo... 
*Quanti minuti del Milan farebbero vedere?*


----------



## Gabry (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Gattuso la prova alla disperata. In attacco il nostro modulo sarebbe un 4-2-4 proprio da disperazione.
Non c'è pericolo di uno zero a zero. O le prendiamo di santa ragione o qualcosina riusciamo a fare anche se passare è dura.
Ringhio secondo me ha pensato che se prendiamo l'imbarcata il morale lo risolleviamo domenica in campionato, quindi pensa che ne valga la pena provare.

Ma con questa formazione rischiamo da morire.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

centrocampo lento. ci surclassano.
peccato. usciamo contro un squadretta che probabilmente uscirà al prossimo turno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola *



Ma chi hanno in difesa questi... se facciamo un gol nel primo tempo si spalancano scenari... "attacchiamoli! che sono brocchi!"

Poi domando di nuovo: quanti minuti del Milan faranno vedere?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma questa "diretta gol" l'hanno già fatta? Non ricordo...
> *Quanti minuti del Milan farebbero vedere?*



Si fa a ping pong sui tre campi collegati e le tre partite delle 21.05.


----------



## Aron (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> centrocampo lento. ci surclassano.
> peccato. usciamo contro un squadretta che probabilmente uscirà al prossimo turno.



L'Arsenal che esce al prossimo turno?
Questi qui sono tra i favoriti per vincerla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Formazione o no, bisogna cercare un gol rapido, speriamo che Andrè Silva si sia sbloccato definitivamente e aiuti a riuscirci

Montolivo secondo me in una partita così è molto meglio di biglia, già all'andata avrebbe fatto comodo


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sarà difficilissimo, abbiamo il 20-25% di passare il turno. Il primo tempo deve chiudersi almeno 1-0 per noi.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2018)

La fanno sull'8?


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La fanno sull'8?



Purtroppo fanno vedere la diretta gol su tv8


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

*Ufficiali:

Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck

Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



up


----------



## ilCapitan6 (15 Marzo 2018)

O la va o la spacca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



Ottimo cutrone silva, per fortuna niente kalinic unica punta. Speriamo che siano in serata entrambi. Forza ragazzi


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



Forza Milan forza Andreino


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



Ottima formazione. Mi piace.
Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Gabry (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



Secondo me i nostri scendono in campo per vincere, ma al primo attacco dell'Arsenal temo che ci chiuderemo in difesa impauriti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Marzo 2018)

Sognare non costa nulla. L'importante è uscire a testa alta, anche per tenere alto il morale in vista dello sprint finale.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Marzo 2018)

La vedo difficile la partita, ma almeno andiamo a giocarcela


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Marzo 2018)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenalspina; bellerin, koscielny, mustafi, monreal; ozil, xhaka, ramsey, mkhitaryan; wilshere; welbeck
> 
> milan: Donnarumma; borini, bonucci, romagnoli, rodriguez; suso, kessie, montolivo, calhanoglu; cutrone, andré silva*





ilcapitan6 ha scritto:


> o la va o la spacca





acetobalsamico ha scritto:


> sognare non costa nulla. L'importante è uscire a testa alta, anche per tenere alto il morale in vista dello sprint finale.





chicagousait ha scritto:


> la vedo difficile la partita, ma almeno andiamo a giocarcela



dovete quotare le formazioni non parliamo cinese


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*



Sono pessimista, ma dobbiamo provarci. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Entriamo e aggrediamo subito, vada come vada


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Arsenal:Ospina; Bellerin, Koscielny, Mustafi, Monreal; Ozil, Xhaka, Ramsey, Mkhitaryan; Wilshere; Welbeck
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Borini, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Suso, Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Cutrone, André Silva*


Bene così. Temo un po' Borini in quella zona, speriamo bene. 
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché montolivo e non biglia ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sono rilassato devo essere rilassato... brrr...


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

Sono super tranquillo per questa partita, se il mio stato d'animo dovesse cambiare significa che le cose vanno bene


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci si mette pure le maglia nera quella che porta sfiga


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma che s'è magnato???!?!?!!


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Tacci tua!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Se ciao...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Che pelo.... bell’inizio


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

ma come fa a sbagliarlooooo


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo per lo meno di uscirne senza le ossa rotte. Poi se ci si sbaglia e si passa, meglio ancora! Forza ragazzi!


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Questo era una grande occasione, spararla così bah.


----------



## Milanista (15 Marzo 2018)

Brava silvia


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

cosa abbiamo lasciato lì.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

probabilmente l'opportunità più nitida che avremo in tutta la partita


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

se segnavamo dopo 40 sec eravamo già qualificati


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Marzo 2018)

Non sa calciare, il che per un centravanti....


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

purtroppo questo difetto di essere poco cinici sotto porta è una croce


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Non si possono sbagliare passaggi elementari come questi oggi


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Madonna, ragazzi. Tutti già a mettere in croce Silva per non aver segnato. Dai, stiamo con la squadra!


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

ci mancave che giocasse Bellerin...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sto Cutrone gioca solo con le mani


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Che cross


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

É ifficile riadattarsi al non utilizzo del VAR, bisogna riprendere ad usare un pó di malizia in piú.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Buona notte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma cosa fa suso?


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Montolivo spento e timoroso.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Va beh dai siamo durati 44 secondi


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Senza centrocampo è durissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma sto Rodriguez?


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Sto Suso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Facciamo proprio schifo...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Non siamo entrati in campo per recuperare ma per limitare i danni


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma che razza di cross fa questo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso è imbarazzante a ritmi veloci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Queste partite fanno capire un po i limiti di Suso. E troppo lento per competere ai massimi livelli e quelli del Arsenal ormai hanno capito che fa quasi sempre la stessa manovra.

Non e una critica a Suso, che comunque e il nostro giocatore piu forte in attacco. E questa la dice lunga.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Siamo troppo timorosi, Montolivo deve dettare un altro approccio alla squadra


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo stiamo facendo molta fatica a tenere palla. Se la cosa non cambia penso che nel secondo tempo vedremo Biglia in campo.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

troppi errori di qualità sui passaggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Kessie e Montolivo oggi stanno sbagliando passaggi allucinanti. E poi vedo come se la passano quelli del Arsenal. Mi viene da piangere. Con un minimo di tecnica e velocita si potrebbe far male alla loro difesa.


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Stasera è fondamentale Montolivo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso deve mostrare la stessa sfrontatezza nel dribbling che ha in campionato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Facciamo proprio schifo...



Due punte finora bene.... ma non benissimo .

Forse con Kalinic funzionerá meglio


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

sara anche l`atacco del Milan scarso pero non ricevono una palla buona...


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Bucarli a difesa schierata è molto difficile. Serve più rapidità e imprevedibilità, ma è sempre lo stesso discorso: purtroppo ci manca quel giocatore capace di spezzare il gioco, creare superiorità o che la sblocchi con un numero fuori dal comune.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Due punte finora bene.... ma non benissimo .
> 
> Forse con Kalinic funzionerá meglio



ma vi prego non fatemi bestemmiare prima ancora che entri in campo dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Questa é una di quelle partite che o segni nelle poche palle buone che ti capitano o non c'e speranza. Temo che la nostra speranza era il tiro di Silva nel primo minuto.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Suso è imbarazzante a ritmi veloci.



è per questo che i 38 mln della clausola sono tutto sommato giusti.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Una squadra che spende 200 mln e si presenta con Borini terzino all'Emirates che pena


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci fanno ballare questi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una squadra che spende 200 mln e si presenta con Borini terzino all'Emirates che pena



Be qui la spesa non c'entra, tre terzini destri e tre rotti. Due tra l'altro giovanissimi


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

1azione buona noi all'inizio e poi per ora solo dominio ARSENAL....che palle


----------



## alcyppa (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci stanno pigliando per il culo...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

almeno so che esiste anche lo Zesca


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

bisogna saper soffrire purtroppo l'abbiamo compromessa all'andata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

pornodivo imbarazzante


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be qui la spesa non c'entra, tre terzini destri e tre rotti. Due tra l'altro giovanissimi



Anzi, brava la dirigenza a prendere un duttile come Borini che tutti criticavano


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Criticate Suso, ma deve fare terzino ala e attaccante. 

Silva deve imparare a scendere in campo con gli attributi.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Madonna sto turco...


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sto turco la farà una cosa decisiva?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Buon segno, i sto addormentando, di solito quandomsuccede poi, piano piano, usciamo alla distanza


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

sto André Silva dopo il gol al Genoa non ha più mazzi temo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be qui la spesa non c'entra, tre terzini destri e tre rotti. Due tra l'altro giovanissimi



Conti ci può stare e non si poteva prevedere.

Ma Ebete, Antonelli Calabria sono sempre stati dei rottami eh Bastava liberarsi almeno dei primi due e prendere uno fisicamente integro anche per il ricambio a pochi spicci.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Borini ci sta mettendo il cuore


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma avanza suso che ti passi se hai campo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma cosa fa????


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

non servono a niente le due punte mi sembra che si pestino i piedi e basta


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

zero precisione...ma zero proprio...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Monteloivo Kessi il turco Suso rodriguez. sono tutti lentissimi sembrano avere i pesi addosso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Male Calhanoglu


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una squadra che spende 200 mln e si presenta con Borini terzino all'Emirates che pena



Ne abbiamo 3 rotti.... quanti ne vuoi in rosa 4?
Anzi, brava la societá a prendere un Borini che almeno in emergenza estrema ci prova a corpire il ruolo.


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Borini molto concentrato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monteloivo Kessi il turco Suso rodriguez. sono tutti lentissimi sembrano avere i pesi addosso



E specialmente Montolivo e Kessie sono estremamente imprecisi, anche Calhanoglu non scherza.


Bene invece Borini.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Diamo l'impressione che non segneremmo manco a porta vuota


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Il turco troppo lento di testa in avanti. Tergiversa troppo


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma è possibile che anche oggi non azzecchiamo un passaggio?


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

L'arsenal ha i suoi punti forti ma è una squadra battibile


----------



## Milanista (15 Marzo 2018)

*


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

che scarso Rodriguez


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Non fatevi illudere..l'Arsenal sta solo gigiocchiando, se fossero stati in una situazione di recupero, probabilmente ora staremo sotto due gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez è osceno, madonna santa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Madonna santa, che cavolo di giocata e quella, Rodriguez? Butta via il pallone, pazzesco.

Quanto ci manca un giocatore rapido...o anche due. Siamo troppo lenti. Un Depay potrebbe portare a spasso quella difesa.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conti ci può stare e non si poteva prevedere.
> 
> Ma Ebete, Antonelli Calabria sono sempre stati dei rottami eh Bastava liberarsi almeno dei primi due e prendere uno fisicamente integro anche per il ricambio a pochi spicci.



ma non c'era sto Bellanova di cui parlavano un gran bene ? almeno in campionato potremmo provarlo, piuttosto che adattare borini.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non servono a niente le due punte mi sembra che si pestino i piedi e basta



C'è anche da dire che hanno avuto ben poche occasioni per giocare insieme e creare la giusta chimica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Il senso di far vedere anche le altre partite su la8 mi sfugge... non è una trasmissione europea, chi se le incu... in Italia le altre partite?


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che scarso Rodriguez


Sembra abbia voglia di fare la differenza con passaggi non banali, ma finora la sta facendo in negativo.

Forse è meglio ricominciare a chiamarlo dario bandiera


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

L'anno prossimo Mirabilandia vede di portarci un attaccante da 30 gol per favore. Che con i tre la davanti non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che hanno avuto ben poche occasioni per giocare insieme e creare la giusta chimica.



io avrei messo gli stessi ma 4-3-3 con Cutrone largo... almeno non si picchiavano dentro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma crossala Suso...Cosa aspetti?!


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

parliamo tanto dei terzini...ma quanto cavolo ci costa non aver cercato un esterno di ricambio a gennaio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Pagliaccio suso


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Bah.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Come Silva sta sempre in fuorigioco nemmeno fosse Inzaghi


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

siamo lenti da morire...dai sveglia


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non fatevi illudere..l'Arsenal sta solo gigiocchiando, se fossero stati in una situazione di recupero, probabilmente ora staremo sotto due gol



quoto, pare stiano giocando un'amichevole. 

noi, anche impegnandoci, non riusciamo a fargli neanche il solletico.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma che fa sto Suso?


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

oh suso non ne indovini mezzo eh...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Piano piano stiamo uscendo.... servirebbe una botta di c....


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Peccato, le occasioni le avremmo anche.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Niente da fare. Suso perde troppi tempi di gioco. Serata da Bonaventura. COmunque sembra l'unico a poter creare qualcosa.

A sinistri Calhanoglu e Rodriguez non ne azzeccano una.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

partita già vista vince l'Arsenal 1-0 con un gol nei primi minuti del secondo tempo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Al di là degli uomini comunque, in avanti ci mancano proprio i movimenti e tutto, ma questo da sempre


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

goooooooooooooooollllllllll

calhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

E daje turco finalmente!!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Che gooooooool


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Eccolooooooooooooooooooooo\


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

*gol del turco!*


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

*Goooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

Calhanogluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

Finalmenteeeee!!!!!


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Dai dai dai dai dai!

Finalmente una cosa buona


----------



## mil77 (15 Marzo 2018)

si Hakan gol daiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

la sposa turcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Finalmente il tiro pilotato


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

mamaaaaaaaaaaaa che GOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! Madonaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

mi ricorda kakà, che lacrimuccia


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Forza forza c....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso azzecca una roba ogni mille. Venderlo a 40 è un affare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piano piano stiamo uscendo.... servirebbe una botta di c....





Boooooooooom .. Hakan Chalanogluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Marzo 2018)

Grandissimo goal!! Dai!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Calhaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia!


----------



## Milanista (15 Marzo 2018)

Finalmente la turca!!! Grandissimo gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Goooooooooooooooool, minchia, non ci credo che goooooool


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahahahahah ma sparati Rodriguez


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

che scandalo.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

...............


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Finalmente ha iniziato a fare quello che sa fare.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma daiiiiii


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Non c'era nulla ma sto Rodriguez è uno scemo


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

ridicoliiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Che vergogna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Vabbè


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Che ladrata dai


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

che schifo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita completamente truccata ed il giudice di linea a due metri


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Imbarazzante sto rigore


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

ladri maledetti


----------



## mil77 (15 Marzo 2018)

che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

finita!


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Marzo 2018)

Che scandalo,ragazzi,che scandalo!


----------



## alcyppa (15 Marzo 2018)

Disgustoso


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

che scandalo. Assurdo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sempre 2 dobbiamo farne...l

Rigore scandaloso


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

l'imbroglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Che vergogna


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

vergogna


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Che vada a c... sto ***** di welbek


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Sto Rodriguez comunque è uno scemo. A che serve fare questi gesti?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Ha anche il coraggio di esultare quello schifoso inglese


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2018)

oh quanto è durato il vantaggio? 50 secondi?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita già falsata


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Rodriguez comunque è uno scemo. A che serve fare questi gesti?



.


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

roba da giallo per simulazione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Se penso a chala che non si è buttato all'andata


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci fosse la VAR in Europa...


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

ma andate a ...che scandalo di arbitro ... ma va...non si puo cosi !


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita da ufficio inchieste l'arbitro di linea era li che guardava


----------



## Alex (15 Marzo 2018)

rigore inesistente, però rodriguez ha il cervello bacato


----------



## sacchino (15 Marzo 2018)

Di positivo c'è che non si va ai supplementari


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Marzo 2018)

Wellbeck maiale maledetto


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque Rodriguez è un pirla.


----------



## mark (15 Marzo 2018)

CHE SCHIFO!! Partita comprata, buffoni!! Per fortuna che in Inghilterra odiano i tuffatori!! VERGOGNA!!


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

La morte del calcio


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

neanche Dani Alves al Barcellona non faceva teatri cosi cosi partita truccata


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

usciamo dal campo come Galliani a Marsiglia


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

se penso all'andata al turco che ha fatto il signore spacco tutto.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez è tarato ma il guardalinee più di lui.
Bravo il turco!
E comunque mi sembrava rigore per noi.


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Marzo 2018)

Arbitro cornuto


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

inglesi luridi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Il rigore più regalato della storia. E che nessuno mi parli più del fair-play degli inglesi.


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Per me siamo ai livelli di ITalia Corea.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Arbitraggio di basso livello, ma noi stiamo dimostrando tutta la nostra ingenuità (del resto abbiamo una squadra giovane, è inevitabile). Sia oggi che all'andata con il mancato rigore su Hakan.


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

Che schifo sti arbitri scandalosi..


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2018)

non c'era fallo di mano in area?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Comunque Rodriguez è un pirla.



Seeeee vabbé... fallo di respiro pesante


----------



## sacchino (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque 3 dovevamo farne e 3 ne faremo


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Mi sa che finiamo la partita in pochi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma non l'ha toccata col braccio quello dell'arsenal?


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

dai ragazzi e impossibile vincere quando hai da rimontare due gol e poi l`arbitro regala un rigore al Arsenal!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

COmunque sempre 3 gol dovevamo fare, di per se non è cambiato nulla


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

meno male che era fuorigioco che se ne era mangiato un altro


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

non ci credo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma se silva non va sul pallone che minchia si fischia il guardialineee?

Comunque questi stasera li asfaltiamo


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma togli montolivo non serve a nulla...


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez sinceramente se lo vendiamo è meglio.


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita falsata.


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma se silva non va sul pallone che minchia si fischia il guardialineee?
> 
> Comunque questi stasera li asfaltiamo



Non abbiamo speranze con quest'arbitraggio. Siamo ai livelli di Byron Moreno, errori ripetuti a favore dell'Arsenal e farà di tutto per favorirli fino alla fine, è già scritto


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

ne prendiamo altri due nel secondo tempo temo, botta psicologica devastante proprio nel momento migliore... ancora nonostante la ladrata non mi capacito del movimento di rodriguez sul rigore loro


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Avevo dimenticato quanto fosse scarso Montolivo nei passaggi superiori ai cinque metri.
Più riguardo il rigore per loro più mi viene il nervoso.
A Welbeck i crociati, già stasera. Fulgido esempio di correttezza albionica.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Adesso ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Basta gol nel recupero del primo tempo...

Troppe palle perse in uscita


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

che errori che facciamo


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

Solo noi abbiamo gli arbitri che non ci favoriscono in sto modo osceni in casa XD


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez è da cacciare. 
Non è certo per il rigore.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Ormai finisce come col Barcellona nel 2012 a livello mentale abbiamo staccato la spina dopo la ladrata


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma a quest'arbitro si può augurare diarrea eterna? Lurido verme.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2018)

Allucinante, scandaloso, vergognoso il rigore.

Falsato tutto.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

devono imparare a tenere la palla ! non puoi rischiare di prendere gol al 45


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Sono DISGUSTATO


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Vergogna. Si devono vergognare. Poi loro sono fortissimi. Si vede che non siamo abituati a squadre che giocano cosi.


----------



## Love (15 Marzo 2018)

Già era difficile...ma che rigore è ma per favore...ma stiamo scherzando...


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita falsatissima. 
il rigore è ridicolo e gliel'hanno dato. c'era un mano in area dell'arsenal e non ce l'hanno dato. 
dove è la var.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

È una VERGOGNA. Se vinciamo godo tantissimo


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

Sembra si giochi in larga parte su un fattore psicologico. 
Peccato, sullo 0-1 andava a favore del Milan. Il nervosismo sulla ladrata non aiuta a giocare bene


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

english cheaters


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Seeeee vabbé... fallo di respiro pesante



Sì lo so che lui è innocente, ma gli manca un pò di furbizia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Devono entrare in campo con la bava alla bocca adesso, voglio vedere la furia agonistica


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Peccato per il rigore davvero inconcepibile. Ho visto il giudice di linea sinceramente preoccupato per la propria incolumità quando Gattuso gli ha gridato qualcosa a fine primo tempo.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Partita falsatissima.
> il rigore è ridicolo e gliel'hanno dato. c'era un mano in area dell'arsenal e non ce l'hanno dato.
> dove è la var.



Non c'è in Europa. Altrimenti come fanno le spagnole e l'Arsenal


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Marzo 2018)

Che ladrata, che infamone Welbeck, può essere squalificato?

Senza il rigore regalato avremmo vinto 0-4


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Dai Rino, un bel discorsetto che incredibilmente si puó fare.

Un gol e questi devono iniziare ad usare il boccaglio per non respirare m.....


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Schifosi.

Devono uscire stasera stessa.
Dobbiamo fargliela pagare, mafiosi


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Io onestamente non mi capacito di certi commenti...
Ma che cavolo centra il movimento di Rodriguez??? Wellbeck si tuffa male e anche in ritardo...in qualsiasi universo è punizione per il Milan e ammonizione per il Cagnotto colored...tranne nella testa di quella melma di arbitro di linea...che porta l'arbitro a fischiare un rigore assolutamente inesistente e oltre il limite della MALAFEDE...

Nel nostro momento migliore e con loro che rischiavano la botta psicologica per il ns vantaggio...ci hanno killerato...poche palle...il resto è fuffa e malafede


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Marzo 2018)

Già serviva un miracolo, ci si mette pure la cinquina arbitrale incapace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo mettano il var al più presto anche nelle coppe


----------



## medjai (15 Marzo 2018)

I miei amici spagnoli mi stanno scrivendo per parlarmi della ladrata di oggi...


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

faccio fatica a continuare a vedere la parita, perchè sinceramente così non è giusto. Preferivo perdere 4-0 nel primo tempo. Ma così no. Che la Uefa non ci voglia, o che sia una scusa per non darci nemmeno il SA? Sarà una cavolata, ma a pensare male non si sbaglia mai.


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Il Milan in Europa da fastidio, se c'è una minima possibilità di riaffacciarci nel calcio che conta ci affosseranno ancora prima di pensarci. L'arbitraggio di stasera ne è la dimostrazione. E' già stato scritto chi passa ai quarti .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2018)

Malafede pura comunque.

W il VAR


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Marzo 2018)

SONO APPENA TORNATO A CASA.. aldilà del rigore inesistente datoci contro, come stiamo giocando?


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Già serviva un miracolo, ci si mette pure la cinquina arbitrale incapace.



Incapace o peggio. Sinceramente a pensare male... arbitro che fischia immediatamente e giudice di linea, a un metro da Welbeck, che non dice nulla,


----------



## gheorghehagi (15 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Vergogna. Si devono vergognare. Poi loro sono fortissimi. Si vede che non siamo abituati a squadre che giocano cosi.



l'arsenal diventerà forte quando cambierà allenatore...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque rivisto il gol di Hakan.... impressionante.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Hanno paura del diavolo in europa!!! Infami ********


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Marzo 2018)

Non pensavo di dirlo ma a sinistra con Ricardo Rodriguez offensivamente siamo nulli ai livelli di De Sciglio e in difesa è molto scarso


----------



## Gas (15 Marzo 2018)

Un rigore inventato per loro e uno cristallino negato a noi. Eravamo già 2 a 0 ragazzi....
Partita falsata dalle decisioni arbitrali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Maledetto maiale di un giudice di porta ti auguro diarrea per tutta la vita, devi stare seduto sul cesso per l'eternità!


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

Ero curioso di vedere come avrebbe reagito un sonnecchiante arsenal ad un gol del milan, ci han messo in area in pratica lol.

sono nettamente superiori nel proporre gioco, si era visto anche a sansiro.

ma il milan c'è, questo milan ha orgoglio ha carattere, è un gruppo.

grande gol di calhanoglu, veramente stupendo.

inutile aggiungere invece bestemmie per il rigore dell'arsenal, è evidente che il 4 uomo prende una topica colossale perchè la trattenuta di rr non c'è , neanche accennata, sono arrivati insulti anche da fox sport inglese (dove sto guardando la partita in streaming) là non accettano tuffi come quello di welbeck, veramente vergognoso questo rigore.
ma ricordiamoci del rigore non visto su douglas costa a londra sempre dal 5 uomo ad un metro, e poi dicono che non vogliono la Var che non serve....vergogna veramente.


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

Che peccato, se il primo tempo finiva 0-1 poi volevo vedere.
Ci dobbiamo credere ancora...


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Marzo 2018)

partita falsata.... spiace proprio perchè l'impresa difficile è diventata impossibile.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non mi capacito di certi commenti...
> Ma che cavolo centra il movimento di Rodriguez??? Wellbeck si tuffa male e anche in ritardo...in qualsiasi universo è punizione per il Milan e ammonizione per il Cagnotto colored...tranne nella testa di quella melma di arbitro di linea...che porta l'arbitro a fischiare un rigore assolutamente inesistente e oltre il limite della MALAFEDE...
> 
> Nel nostro momento migliore e con loro che rischiavano la botta psicologica per il ns vantaggio...ci hanno killerato...poche palle...il resto è fuffa e malafede



la gente qua è talmente contrariata da RR che sarebbe anche disposta ad ammettere il fallo


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non mi capacito di certi commenti...
> Ma che cavolo centra il movimento di Rodriguez??? Wellbeck si tuffa male e anche in ritardo...in qualsiasi universo è punizione per il Milan e ammonizione per il Cagnotto colored...tranne nella testa di quella melma di arbitro di linea...che porta l'arbitro a fischiare un rigore assolutamente inesistente e oltre il limite della MALAFEDE...
> 
> Nel nostro momento migliore e con loro che rischiavano la botta psicologica per il ns vantaggio...ci hanno killerato...poche palle...il resto è fuffa e malafede



I la sto guardando con i commentatori inglesi... Pure loro increduli dell' decisione di dare il Rigore non riusciavano a capire come riguardando il replay per tre volte!


----------



## evangel33 (15 Marzo 2018)

Maiali


----------



## ilCapitan6 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> dovete quotare le formazioni non parliamo cinese



Io scrivo quello che voglio. Non quoto a caso.
Se non ti sta bene bannami. Vado su forum liberi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Marzo 2018)

Maledetti ladri.... L arbitro è da internare


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Marzo 2018)

Il fallo di mano al 40 esimo non c'era, ma se a loro hanno dato quel rigore allora il fallo di mano era molto più grave.
Detto questo spero che dopo il match di stasera di vedere solo commenti di tifosi veri che apprezzano il lavoro di rino e l'impegno della squdra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Incapace o peggio. Sinceramente a pensare male... arbitro che fischia immediatamente e giudice di linea, a un metro da Welbeck, che non dice nulla,



Veramente é il contrario. L’arbitro aveva lasciato andare ma figire chiamato dall’arbitro di porta


----------



## gheorghehagi (15 Marzo 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> SONO APPENA TORNATO A CASA.. aldilà del rigore inesistente datoci contro, come stiamo giocando?



sempre alla stessa maniera...grande fase difensiva ma in attacco poca roba...se non s'inventa qualcosa suso è finita siccome non tiriamo da fuori area...e dire che l'arsenal lascia sempre spazi con la difesa che si ritrova


----------



## 1972 (15 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> la gente qua è talmente contrariata da RR che sarebbe anche disposta ad ammettere il fallo



due certezze: fallo inesistente- rr pippa immonda......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente é il contrario. L’arbitro aveva lasciato andare ma figire chiamato dall’arbitro di porta



E' questo lo scandalo maggiore, io pensavo avesse dato rigore l'arbitro e il pirla pelato avesse detto che non era rigore


----------



## Brain84 (15 Marzo 2018)

era anni che non si vedeva un atteggiamento così scandaloso da parte dell’arbitro. Gli aspetta la gogna e spero che questo episodio dia la scossa alla squadra per una rimonta clamorosa quanto impossibile


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

welbeck infame per te solo lame


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma come si fa a dire che quello non è fallo di mano? Non è braccio attaccato al corpo e ha completamente fermato il pallone, volontarietà o meno è rigore, punto


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Dentro kalinic ora, tutti dentro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Marzo 2018)

Diciamo che alla malafede non credo. Peró penso sia il peggior rigore che ho visto dare in tanti anni.
Peccato perchè al gol di Chala avevo sentito odore di seratona. Adesso è ancora piu dura di prima perchè i ragazzi saranno demoralizzati.
Ridicole anche le 3 ammonizioni in 3 minuti


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

a welbeck non posso che augurare un bel tibia e perone. 

e quel maledetto arbitro di fondo barbone che era lì a 2 passi, come ha fatto a non vedere la simulata ? 
malafede pura. 

c'era pure un rigore per noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Non c'è niente da discutere, solo diarrea per il pelato maledetto.

A me va già bene così, partita di orgoglio e uscire bene. Che si giochino loro questo schifo di mafia europea.


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2018)

Buona prestazione ms pesano troppo gli errori arbitrali
Rigore scandaloso


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> sempre alla stessa maniera...grande fase difensiva ma in attacco poca roba...se non s'inventa qualcosa suso è finita siccome non tiriamo da fuori area...e dire che l'arsenal lascia sempre spazi con la difesa che si ritrova



be da fuori area tiriamo ecome visto il gol di calhanoglue eh ...

che poi si faccia fatica a costruire è evidente ma un centrocampo cosi' con kessie e montolivo non è fatto per fare calcio ttecnico.

mettici che rr non si proprone a dovere e che borini viene ignorato 9 volte su 10 da suso e ottine la fatica a creare,
cmq siamo vivi e pimpanti contro una squadra che fa una fase offensiva di alto spessore ma che dietro puo' relgalare qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci stanno derubando.


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

rigore inesistente per l'arsenal, gran gol di chala, rodruiguez e' propio scarso, kessie non e' in forma, giochiamo cosi' cosi', L'arsenal e' battibile non sono un granche', ma facciamo degli errori di impostazioni che non si dovrebbero fare..romagnoli deve stare un po piu' sveglio, a me romagnoli ancora non mi convice al 100 % in quasi ogni partita ha uno svarione..nesta e maldini di un'altro pianeta..bene donnarumma sul tiro..silva si muove bene..cutrone deve fare di piu'


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a welbeck non posso che augurare un bel tibia e perone.
> 
> e quel maledetto arbitro di fondo *barbone* che era lì a 2 passi, come ha fatto a non vedere la simulata ?
> malafede pura.
> ...



Purtroppo è anche milionario. Sul serio.

edit: il milionario è l'arbitro Eriksson, ho letto male il tuo messaggio.


----------



## Cizzu (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da discutere, solo diarrea per il pelato maledetto.
> 
> A me va già bene così, partita di orgoglio e uscire bene. Che si giochino loro questo schifo di mafia europea.




Toby.. aggiorna la tua firma:

Ricardo Rodriguez sulla luna -> In corso...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> rigore inesistente per l'arsenal, gran gol di chala, rodruiguez e' propio scarso, kessie non e' in forma, giochiamo cosi' cosi', L'arsenal e' battibile non sono un granche', ma facciamo degli errori di impostazioni che non si dovrebbero fare..romagnoli deve stare un po piu' sveglio, a me romagnoli ancora non mi convice al 100 % *in quasi ogni partita ha uno svarione*..nesta e maldini du un'altro pianeta..benne donnarumma sul tiro..silva si muove bene..cutrone devefare di piu'



Balle...non ricordavo nemmeno l'ultimo suo errore


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

A un certo punto ho pensato:"ma giochiamo contro la Juve?"


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Non è aria... se c'era una giustizia quel rigore lì lo sbagliavano... adesso cerchiamo di non finire la partita in 10 o in 9


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

questa è una partita falsata. Oggi nonostante i nostri limiti non dobbiamo prendercela con la squadra. Fine primo tempo 0-1 sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## gheorghehagi (15 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I la sto guardando con i commentatori inglesi... Pure loro increduli dell' decisione di dare il Rigore non riusciavano a capire come riguardando il replay per tre volte!



si ma schelotto, che si presuppone un giocatore di caratura internazionale,dovrebbe saperlo che al minimo contatto(anche solo accennato) si cade in area...questa tecnica l'hanno imparata da noi


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che quello non è fallo di mano? Non è braccio attaccato al corpo e ha completamente fermato il pallone, volontarietà o meno è rigore, punto


Infatti. La volontarietà ci avevano raccontato che non esiste più. Vale solo contro di noi?
E poi dopo aver dato un rigore di quel tipo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Rino é nero.

Scendesse lui in campo l’emirates divrebbero ripiantumarlo.


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è anche milionario. Sul serio.
> 
> edit: il milionario è l'arbitro Eriksson, ho letto male il tuo messaggio.



Figlio di ultra 80 enne battona svedese, naturalizzata ad honorem nigeriana dopo i ripetuti rapporti con indigeni centro-africani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Sto calcio senza VAR e una farsa.


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

il rigore e' inesistente, ma roduiguez con la mano vicino la spalla ha ingannato l'arbitro..tatticamente rodruiguez e' una frana..vendiamolo in estate


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Se proprio dobbiamo finire con uomo in meno spero perché A. Silva entri in scivolata a gamba tesa sull'arbitro di linea


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> rigore inesistente per l'arsenal, gran gol di chala, rodruiguez e' propio scarso, kessie non e' in forma, giochiamo cosi' cosi', L'arsenal e' battibile non sono un granche', ma facciamo degli errori di impostazioni che non si dovrebbero fare..romagnoli deve stare un po piu' sveglio, a me romagnoli ancora non mi convice al 100 % in quasi ogni partita ha uno svarione..nesta e maldini di un'altro pianeta..bene donnarumma sul tiro..silva si muove bene..cutrone deve fare di piu'



Adesso è colpa di Romagnoli che non è Nesta o Maldini


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Sulla fascia di quel fesso di Rodriguez fanno quello che vogliono


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

montolivo è piantato in terra, manco fa finta di correre. 

è proprio fermo.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il rigore e' inesistente, ma roduiguez con la mano vicino la spalla ha ingannato l'arbitro..tatticamente rodruiguez e' una frana..vendiamolo in estate



E' completamente scoordinato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso non ne becca una


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Marzo 2018)

Fare due gol in un tempo è praticamente impossibile per le nostre bocche di fuoco


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Adesso fanno quello che vogliono


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Siamo troppo bassi


----------



## kipstar (15 Marzo 2018)

non siamo rientrati come dovevamo....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Fare due gol in un tempo è praticamente impossibile per le nostre bocche di fuoco



Iniziamo a farne uno, poi ridiamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Tipo quello di Montolivo è fallo di mano, per me identico al rigore non dato


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Si ma su Calhanoglu era fallo....maledetto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Fallo clamorosissimo su Chalanoglu sullamsua piastrella ignorato dal capo dei ladri


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

fallo di mano visto subito qua. 

e chala buttato giù al limite dell'area, niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahah non fischia mai


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Niente cartellino a Xhaka?


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2018)

Su silva non era giallo?


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma che fa sto Rodriguez?


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Suso!!! Ma cosa ha tirato????


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

nooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Niente ci va male tutto


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Arbitraggio davvero pessimo.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

che goffo sto rodriguez


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Quanto è lento Montolivo, nel frattempo che parte quelli dell'Arsenal si sono fatti avanti e indietro 3 volte


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ancora....l palla fuori, mamchiarmaente il guardalinee ignora e contropiede Arsenal...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Non riusciamo a fare un'azione veloce che sia una


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Stiamo tenendo peccato aver buttato la partita d'andata. Gattuso sta facendo comunque dei miracoli.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

ma come si fa a non augurare a welbeck, l'arbitro e gli assistenti le peggio sofferenze?


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Questa è malafede però....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Che s'è magnato


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

No Cutrone


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

no vabbè


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Non ci credo, questo è RIGORE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile. Sto arbitro ha un metro per noi e uno per l'Arsenal


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma che cavolooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma dalla bassa cristo!!!


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

mannaggia Patrick!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

sto arsenal cmq fa proprio pietà. 

spero che becchino l'atletico e che vengano asfaltati ripetutamente.


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Ale....ale...ale Milan ale!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Stiamo facendo una grande partita.

Cutro fuori di un capello.

La solita m. Ignora un contatto su Silva in area che in comfronto a quello di wellbeck é un tentato omicidio


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Per redimersi avrebbe dovuto dare il rigore su Silva.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma stai su Suso....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

non ci credo


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

Questo era più rigore di quello dato all' arsenal, ingnora la palla e spinge Silva a terra!


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma che roba ha fatto Suso


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

giallo per simulazione a Suso....Wellbeck rigore....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Suso di m...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma è ridicolo st'uomo


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

lasciate fuori Silva che e scarso eh ! ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Dai ragazzi che siamo solo noi in campo!


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma che ti butti da li...stupidità al quadrato


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

no vabbe suso ammonito per aver ricevuto un pestone. 

ritiriamo la squadra.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma non si rende conto sto testa di c svedese del rigore di m che ha dato prima? CI DEVI UN RIGORE!


----------



## Gas (15 Marzo 2018)

Scandalo


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo una grande partita.
> 
> Cutro fuori di un capello.
> 
> La solita m. Ignora un contatto su Silva in area che in comfronto a quello di wellbeck é un tentato omicidio



se quello su Welbeck era rigore..quello su Silva era rigore netto!


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

no vabbè, sto svedese lurido spero si soffochi stanotte nel sonno


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Cutrone pecca d'esperienza, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## pisolo22 (15 Marzo 2018)

fin'ora montolivo e suso peggior in campo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

I giornalisti spagnoli di BeIN sono sconvolti dall'arbitraggio.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

metterei jack ora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

pornodivo totalmente inutile, è ora di toglierlo


----------



## ARKANA (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque possiamo farci poco, hanno deciso che deve vincere l arsenale,siamo 11 contro 15 non possiamo fare.molto


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Dai mettiamo un gol...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque possiamo farci poco, hanno deciso che deve vincere l arsenale,siamo 11 contro 15 non possiamo fare.molto


Esatto


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Montolivo....ma va da via....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Certo che se sui corner la passano a Montolivo invece di metterla in mezzo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

come sprecare un angolo per darla a mortovivo.


----------



## kipstar (15 Marzo 2018)

una cosa c'è da dire su questa partita .... si è capito che serve un terzino destro in rosa che obblighi RR a dare di più....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Fuori dalle palle montolivo


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

dei falli ridicoli ci fischiano contro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci fischiano contro l’impossibile e di piú....l


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma un cambi lo fai?


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

fallo? ahahahah vabbè si è capito l'andazzo del bruco...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Marzo 2018)

Se avessimo il culo della giuve saremmo3 a 0...


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

dai con tutti i goal che hai sbagliato, stasera li devi rifare tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Kalimero finita


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

E quando segna sto somaro


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahaha e figuriamoci se segnava


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Kalinic....fanculizzati


----------



## alcyppa (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma basta Kalinic mioddio


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez evidenzia un limite assurdo.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

ma quando segna


----------



## Gas (15 Marzo 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque possiamo farci poco, hanno deciso che deve vincere l arsenale,siamo 11 contro 15 non possiamo fare.molto



Io non sono un complottista ma questa partita é palesemente falsata.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

l'appoggia sempre di testa il croato...fa allenare il portiere... grande palla di bonny


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Bonucci che erezione


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

gioiellino di bunucci tramutato nella solita mozzarella in bocca al portiere.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma sparati Kalimero


----------



## ARKANA (15 Marzo 2018)

Neanche per sbaglio la mette dentro ahahh


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Kalinic e il gol sono come l'acqua e l'olio?


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

madonna kalinic però quanto è inutile


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Kalinic pensa di giocare tutte amichevoli....?


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

non capisco il cambio


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

io non la guardo piu' sono troppo nervoso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Sono sicuro che se avessimo avuto Higuain o Dyabala l'avremmo ribaltata tranquillamente


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

no chala no non doveva uscire lui assolutamente.. che topica...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

a noi ci servirebbe il risultato del cska


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Ricardo Rodriguez è la peggiore delusione dell'anno. Lento, scoordinato, crossa come neanche De Sciglio. Non corre, non scatta. E' una cosa deprimente.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma togli Suso, non Calhanoglu...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che se avessimo avuto Higuain o Dyabala l'avremmo ribaltata tranquillamente


Esatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2018)

Togliere Montolivo no eh?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Figurati se fa gol quesot


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2018)

Bah, avrei tolto Suso che oggi non ne indovina una.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma per favore togli sto Suso inutile


----------



## kipstar (15 Marzo 2018)

purtroppo ci manca chi fa i gol importanti....
ci riproveremo in futuro in europa....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Bonucci comunque ha dei piedi incredibili. Da certi palloni assurdi


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

pffffffffffffff


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Mr. 6 milioni....bravo bravo bravo....

No ma teniamolo che è determinante...
No ma Reina fa cappelle....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

eccolo lì capolavoro di donnarumma


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2018)

Finita...


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

mister 6 milioni....che paperoga...


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Modigliani ammazzati.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

la legge del calcio. abbiamo sbagliato parecchi goal e abbiamo pagato.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

ecco la vendetta per aver già preso reina. 

gliel'avrà detto raiola.


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma, pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

E si ciao core


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ste papere manco i pulcini....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sembra Dida


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Grande mirabelli!!! Tempismo perfetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

Madonna vattene via Paperumma


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

ecco fatto


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

6 milioni


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

St'Arsenal alla prossima esce con tutte le scarpe

Squadretta


----------



## alcyppa (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma sparati demente


----------



## ARKANA (15 Marzo 2018)

Le comiche 7 milioni pfffff


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Marzo 2018)

Vabbè.. fra rigore regalato e paperona


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2018)

Non cambia niente. La partita l'ha decisa l arbitro nel primo tempo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

Peccato .risultato ingiusto.

Finiamo bene e pensiamo al Chievo


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

Che papera, finita


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

comunque quando è entrato Kalinic si era capito che avremmo perso


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Marzo 2018)

Madre santa..... Che amarezza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Siete avanti con la partita, io la papera ancora non l'ho vista, mi fido e spengo il canale.


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Facciamolo il mercato a Marzo facciamolo, che va tutto bene


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente entrrato Kalimero tutto è andato in vacca.. porta pure sfiga sto maledetto


----------



## Alex (15 Marzo 2018)

6 milioni di calci in culo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Grande idea quella di mettere in piazza l'affare reina comunque, hai voglia a dire che non destabilizza


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

niente da dire ai ragazzi!grande partita anche se hanno perso!applausi per gattuso!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente entrrato Kalimero tutto è andato in vacca.. porta pure sfiga sto maledetto



Tu scherzi, ma è SEMPRE così. Giochiamo sempre peggio quando sta lui in campo e non facciamo mai risultato praticamente


----------



## Aron (15 Marzo 2018)

Stasera salvo solo Calhanoglu

Tutto il resto tra l'appena passabile e il pessimo (Rodriguez e Silva su tutti), arbitraggio compreso


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2018)

troppi errori individuali.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma la sanno stoppare sta Azzo di palla? Sti asini


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

100 milioni sono pure pochi.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Marzo 2018)




----------



## patriots88 (15 Marzo 2018)

PAPERA DI REINA!

no?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

non ci sto a perderla


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Grande idea quella di mettere in piazza l'affare reina comunque, hai voglia a dire che non destabilizza



La papera ha un nome e un cognome e si chiama MASSIMILIANO MIRABELLI.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Bravi comunque, niente dire.

Se poi c'è un arboitraggio venduto e un portiere già con la testa a Parigi, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

In teoria se ne facciamo 2 andiamo andiamo ai supplementari? Sbaglio?


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Bonasventura è il giocatore piu scoordinato del sistema solare


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma la sanno stoppare sta Azzo di palla? Sti asini



La partita era nata male già all’andata. Ora dopo l errore di Rumma è finito tutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Marzo 2018)

Diciamo che la violenza psicologica ha fatto il suo effetto....

Che se ne andasse il primo giorno di mercato


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma è SEMPRE così. Giochiamo sempre peggio quando sta lui in campo e non facciamo mai risultato praticamente



Ho visto delle statistiche in cui Kalinic spesso come zona staziona a centrocampo, arretrando molto il baricentro della squadra, con il rischio di perdere subito pallone in uscita, mentre Cutrone allunga molto di più la squadra, scattando in verticale


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> PAPERA DI REINA!
> 
> no?



Così iniziamo ad abituarci


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non cambia niente. La partita l'ha decisa l arbitro nel primo tempo



Esatto.


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> La papera ha un nome e un cognome e si chiama MASSIMILIANO MIRABELLI.



Si buona idea, mister 6 milioni ha bisogno di amore per prendere una mozzarella rasoterra. Veramente, siete senza vergogna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In teoria se ne facciamo 2 andiamo andiamo ai supplementari? Sbaglio?



No, siamo fuori.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In teoria se ne facciamo 2 andiamo andiamo ai supplementari? Sbaglio?



No niente supplementari non ci sono più bisogna vincere 4-2 per passare ahahahahahh


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

quante occasioni sprecate, questa partita poteva prendere tutta un'altra piega peccato.
ma comunque BRAVI.
gli episodi ci hanno completamente penalizzato, un rigore inventato una papera di gigio 3 occasionissime per noi fallite.


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Facciamolo il mercato a Marzo facciamolo, che va tutto bene



Si perché la papera l'ha fatta Mirabelli....di che stiamo parlando?
Qui abbiamo un portiere che sta vivendo di rendita...sempre meno e intanto si intasca 6 milioni...e ha un procuratore che ritiene debba guadagnare di più

Ma l'abbiamo mai vista una parata da 6 milioni? Io vedo solo Handanovic e Allisson che le compiono...e non ne guadagnano 6...e non rompono i maroni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Marzo 2018)

I difensori dell'Arsenal fanno vedere a Silvia e Kalimero come si tira in porta


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

cmq un portiere a 6 mln l'anno non serve a nulla. 

speriamo almeno di incassare bei soldoni.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

mo si fa espellere subito Locatelli


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Si perché la papera l'ha fatta Mirabelli....di che stiamo parlando?
> Qui abbiamo un portiere che sta vivendo di rendita...sempre meno e intanto si intasca 6 milioni...e ha un procuratore che ritiene debba guadagnare di più
> 
> Ma l'abbiamo mai vista una parata da 6 milioni? Io vedo solo Handanovic e Allisson che le compiono...e non ne guadagnano 6...e non rompono i maroni



Un altr'anno avremo le parate da 3,5 di SUPEREINA!


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

manco i calci d'angolo ci danno.. questi giocano tranquilli dall'inizio perché tanto stanno sicuri che hanno l'arbitro dalla loro, altro che sono troppo foitti


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

il quarto uomo che non vede nemmeno questo corner lol.
se è lo stesso del rigore è uno che si prende 4mila euro per una partita quando potrebbe serenamente essere lasciato a casa


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

per me non era assolutamente finita anzi... bastava un golletto e poi poteva succedere di tutto..nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato diverse situazioni favorevoli e qualche palla gol... grazie papurumma...spero proprio che quest'estate vada via e arrivi un vero bomber..è quello che ci manca..sarebbe un upgrade pazzesco...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque abbiamo tante di quelle lacune da far paura. C'è da investire un bel po' sul mercato. Almeno 3 giocatori forti forti ci vogliono


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma quanto mi sta sul ca**o Ozil! Faccia da schiaffi!


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> mo si fa espellere subito Locatelli



No, almeno 10 minuti ci vogliono.


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo giocato una buona partita almeno. Vergogna l’arbitro e che Gigio continui ad allenarsi per evitare di fare questi errori.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

Oltre al danno la beffa ci metteranno il Derby dopo la Juve


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> niente da dire ai ragazzi!grande partita anche se hanno perso!applausi per gattuso!


La curva l'ha capito... li sentite? FANTASTICI!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Si buona idea, mister 6 milioni ha bisogno di amore per prendere una mozzarella rasoterra. Veramente, siete senza vergogna.



Prima o dopo si saprà del Perché si è acquistato a Marzo pepe Reina. E ho la sensazione che Raiola e i suoi due fratelli assistiti ci sono dentro fino al collo


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso tra andata e ritono una roba inguardabile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita rubata raga. Meritavamo di passare noi. Auguro ogni sciagura calcistica allo schifo di Arsenal


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque abbiamo tante di quelle lacune da far paura. C'è da investire un bel po' sul mercato. Almeno 3 giocatori forti forti ci vogliono



un centracampista di classe mondiale, che dia fiducia alla squadra in possesso. Uno che la butta dentro come se non ci fosse domani. e uno che sia veloce come il vento e segni spesso. Allora ce la possiamo giocare il prossimo anno.

Così come siamo no.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

lì davanti siamo robetta tipo atalanta


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Marzo 2018)

Promuovo Gattuso e la squadra eccetto Donnarumma e Rodriguez


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> La curva l'ha capito... li sentite? FANTASTICI!!!



si , si sentono solo i tifosi del Milan


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Marzo 2018)

comunque grandi i nostri che stanno lì a seguire la squadra.. si sentono solo loro. a sti inglesi gli levi la birra e so tutti amorfi


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Suso tra andata e ritono una roba inguardabile.



hmm..Suso ha giocato ? )


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Che catso c'hanno i nostri tifosi da cantare e saltare


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma sti idioti di inglesi fanno i cori solo a sto Ospina?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che catso c'hanno i nostri tifosi da cantare e saltare



Sostengono la squadra e fanno bene. Dai su, non si può far polemica su questo.


----------



## gheorghehagi (15 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> be da fuori area tiriamo ecome visto il gol di calhanoglue eh ...



1 tiro...


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Ma Kalinic, colpo di testa moffetta a parte, ha toccato un altro pallone?


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> 1 tiro...


Chi dovevano farlo? Suso evanescente? Montolivo e kessie? Per favore..


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sostengono la squadra e fanno bene. Dai su, non si può far polemica su questo.



Lo so ma al loro posto io sarei con le palle a terra


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo che la nostra dirigenza oltre a prendere un portiere di 37 anni a Marzo nel momento cruciale della stagione, sappia farsi sentire in Uefa per questa partita SCANDALOSAMENTE falsata .


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> 1 tiro...



vabbè i problemi stanno da tutt'altra parte, il milan tira eccome da fuori, piuttosto fa fatica ad entrare palla al piede in area, questo si'.

stasera cmq con i cross abbiamo avuto ottime occasioni, ottime, peccato.

cmq applausi


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Peccato...non è davvero giusto


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

3-1 contro sti scarponi.

Rendiamoci conto...


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

E questi ubriaconi continuano a fare i cori a Ospina....


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

Era fuorigioco


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

se vabbe, testa al chievo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

che iettatore Kalinic


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

terzo gol welbeck in fuorigioco probabilmente di poco ma in fuorigioco.
dai ragazzi non sbracate


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che iettatore Kalinic



Pazzesco


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3-1 contro sti scarponi.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto...



Stiamo commentando una partita decisa dalle decisioni arbitrali. Per me ha lo stesso valore di Italia-Corea del Sud. Arbitraggio a senso unico per 90 minuti. Dovevamo presentarci negli spogliatoi sul 2-0. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura ha bisogno di fare panchina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2018)

Arbitro e terroncello ci hanno inchiodato.

Risultato più che bugiardo. Male comunque, male.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo fatto il possibile. Bravi lo stesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Due gol da Welbeck non li aveva presi nemmeno l'AS Tronzi


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

io non sono arabbiato a differenza di voi , con un arbitro cosi .. poi i giocatori del Arsenal sono di un altra categoria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che iettatore Kalinic



Non è iettatore, c'è un motivo se quando c'è lui c'è sempre il tracollo di gioco. Spero che gattuso non lo faccia più giocare


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Marzo 2018)

Wellbeck sempre più maiale


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E questi ubriaconi continuano a fare i cori a Ospina....


----------



## jacky (15 Marzo 2018)

Gioco pochino... da Gattuso mi aspetto di più anche perché la concentrazione di un mese fa già sembra in calo.

Serve qualità, di uomini e di manovra.

Tra andata e ritorno potevamo prenderne anche 8. Per me è passato chi strameritava. 

Il Milan è esistito 10 minuti grazie a un gol casuale da fuori... ma nei 180' non c'è stata gara.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Marzo 2018)

5-1 tra andata e ritorno, mamma che imbarcata, contro la peggior Arsenal della storia, diciamo che torniamo sulla terra e che più di quello che stiamo facendo in campionato non possiamo fare, abbiamo giocatori che per l'Europa non sono presentabili. Detto questo spero che Donnarumma vada via quest'estate perchè non se ne può più e che Strinic penso sarà il terzino sinistro titolare l'anno prossimo perchè Rodriguez è veramente una delusione, scarso in difesa e nullo in attacco come De Sciglio. Note positive Borini, Bonucci e Calhanoglu

Donnarumma 4
Borini 6
Bonucci 6,5
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 4,5
Montolivo 5
Kessie 6
Calhanoglu 7,5
Suso 4,5
Cutrone 5
A.Silva 5

Kalinic 5
Bonaventura 5
Locatelli s.v.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2018)

fine del sogno europeo

si colpa dell'arbitro,colpa di donnarumma,abbiamo giocato bene,puniti eccessivamente ecc ecc tutto vero.......ma siamo a casa al primo scoglio duro in europa


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

Che ingiustizia,che vergogna!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2018)

Beh dai grazie lo stesso ai ragazzi per averci provato. E forza Rino.
Adesso ci rimane solo la Coppa Italia.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la nostra dirigenza oltre a prendere un portiere di 37 anni a Marzo nel momento cruciale della stagione, sappia farsi sentire in Uefa per questa partita SCANDALOSAMENTE falsata .



Che rottura di palle voi e sto Reina però eh, quando ci vuole ci vuole


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Comunque siamo infarciti di pippe al sugo, per questo livello: Borini, Rodriguez, Montolivo, Locatelli, Suso a stare stretti. Bisognerebbe cambiare molto (di nuovo) per salire di livello.


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

Non commento la partita e il risultato.
Rigore inesistente sullo 0-1 e rigore del possibile 1-2 non dato. Che bisogna dire?

Testa al campionato ora.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

L'arbitro c'ha messo del suo. Anzi, ha fatto proprio pietà. Ma abbiamo preso 5 gol dall'Arsenal in due partite...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Chiunque beccano la prossima per me escono


----------



## Anguus (15 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non sono arabbiato a differenza di voi , con un arbitro cosi .. poi i giocatori del Arsenal sono di un altra categoria.



Quoto. Non si tratta soltanto del rigore dato a loro o di quello negato a noi. TUTTO l'arbitraggio è stato scandaloso e indirizzato a favorire l'Arsenal, ne ho viste tante di queste partite con l'arbitraggio a senso unico in Europa, questa volta è toccata a noi. Il calcio ci appassiona, ci illude ma è fondamentalmente marcio.


----------



## Konrad (15 Marzo 2018)

Suso imbarazzante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo infarciti di pippe al sugo, per questo livello: Borini, Rodriguez, Montolivo, Locatelli, Suso a stare stretti. Bisognerebbe cambiare molto (di nuovo) per salire di livello.



Bastano 3 giocatori di livello forti e almeno nell'11 un po' ci siamo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Prima o dopo si saprà del Perché si è acquistato a Marzo pepe Reina. E ho la sensazione che Raiola e i suoi due fratelli assistiti ci sono dentro fino al collo



dobbiamo solo aspettare 3 mesi, sperando nel frattempo il panzone la smetta di parlare a vanvera.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Marzo 2018)

suso praticamente ha sbagliato tutto quello che poteva giocare...incredibile..


----------



## 4-3-3 (15 Marzo 2018)

Se all'andata facevamo la nostra partita passavamo. Qui abbiamo giocato bene.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'arbitro c'ha messo del suo. Anzi, ha fatto proprio pietà. Ma abbiamo preso 5 gol dall'Arsenal in due partite...



il nostro livello è davvero basso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2018)

La vinceremo l’anno prossimo


----------



## jacky (15 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non commento la partita e il risultato.
> Rigore inesistente sullo 0-1 e rigore del possibile 1-2 non dato. Che bisogna dire?
> 
> Testa al campionato ora.



Però non ci trasformiamo in un Torino qualsiasi che viene a Milano, fa un paio di buone azioni, si aggrappa a qualche episodio... ma poi perde!

Ce ne è di strada da fare, serate come questa ci devono far capire come ci meritiamo il 60esimo posto nel ranking.

In campo si è visto impegno e carattere, le cose più facili. Ma la qualità, il gioco, la precisione... poco o niente. E avevamo di fronte una squadraccia.


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

vendiamo suso, donnarumma, kalinic e silva prendiamo 150 millioni e compriamo un attaccante da 70 un esterno da 50 e l resto per un portieren perin o allison


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Che amarezza, buttati fuori da un rigore schifoso e una papera...

Comunque una partita assolutamente dignitosa


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

aaaah gli insulti che mi sono preso per i miei giudizi su Suso....


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Suso imbarazzante



Suso è questo. Perchè meravigliarsi?


----------



## cremone (15 Marzo 2018)

Attacco deludente contro una difesa pessima


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suso è questo. Perchè meravigliarsi?



Ma che dici? “Il suo limite è solo il cielo” (cit.)


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2018)

Il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Peccato.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aaaah gli insulti che mi sono preso per i miei giudizi su Suso....



io non ti ho mai insultato su Suso.anzi sono d`accordo con te! la cosa su cui non siamo d`accordo e Belotti!


----------



## Love (15 Marzo 2018)

E' stato un turno abbastanza sfortunato...l'andata abbiamo toppato il primo tempo...il ritorno è stato clamoroso...un rigore inventato,una paperissima del ns portiere e forse il terzo gol che parte da un fuorigioco....dispiace tanto perchè leggendo chi si è qualificato forse con maggior fortuna si poteva arrivare in finale..adesso testa al campionato e alla coppa italia...


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Marzo 2018)

C'è ancora un divario netto tra noi e le squadre europee e penso lo sappiamo tutti,ma i ragazzi stasera ci hanno provato e hanno fatto quello che potevano. Poi un arbitraggio a senso unico e una papera assurda di Donnarumma hanno fatto il resto,per cui io non me la sento di criticarli perché siamo comunque usciti a testa alta. Oggi i nostri giovani hanno iniziato a capire cosa significhi giocare in Europa,ed è da qui che bisogna prendere il buono per costruire il futuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe, che amarezza


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Marzo 2018)

È sembrato di giocare contro la Juventus.
Il rigore ha falsato la partita, poi non è stato l'unico errore dell'arbitro, scandalosamente a senso unico.
Difficile dire se ce l'avremmo fatta.


----------



## simone316 (15 Marzo 2018)

Donnaruma, Suso, Bonaventura e Kalinic in vendita da stasera!


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2018)

La qualificazione era quasi impossibile, ma c'è stato un momento della partita in cui ci ho creduto.
ma alla fine perdiamo 3-1, 5-1 in totale, a dimostrazione che manchiamo ancora di tanto, soprattutto davanti, ma anche in mezzo in campo (oggi Suso inguardabile), e tanta esperienza che dobbiamo ancora fare


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma 2
Borini 6
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 5
Calhanoglu 7
Montolivo 4
Kessiè 5,5
Suso 5
Cutrone 6
Silva 5

Locatelli sv
Kalinic 5
Bonaventura 5

Testa al campionato, sperando che quei bas***di in Lega non piazzino il derby dopo i ladri. Abbiamo bisogno di rifiatare, siamo in difficoltà dal punto di vista fisico.
All'Arsenal auguro di uscire al prossimo turno, a Welbeck crociati dx e sx e all'addizionale di finire sotto un ponte. Quanto all'arbitro, vista la direzione a senso unico, mi auguro che...sto zitto.
Non siamo a questo livello: serve un portiere, un terzino sinistro, almeno una mezzala di livello e l'attacco è da rifare da cima a fondo.
Paperumma, Bonaventura e Abate possono esserci di grande aiuto in estate.


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2018)

Tutta esperienza per questo gruppo appena nato quest'anno, ora vediamo di riqualificarci per le coppe europee il prossimo anno e aggiungiamo un paio di pedine importanti per la prossima stagione. Dispiace per il rigore regalato ma tutto sommato l'Arsenal meritava di passare, noi dobbiamo ancora fare parecchia strada per alzare il nostro livello.
Come sostengo da maggio-giugno scorso, preferisco un portiere affidabile (non un fenomeno) che faccia il suo, non si lamenti e tenga alla squadra. Questo Donnarumma non serve a molto, a maggior ragione se non ci tiene a restare


----------



## AndrasWave (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suso è questo. Perchè meravigliarsi?





Dopo anni di assenza dalle competizioni europee non si può pretendere di prendere a pedate l'arsenal.

Risultato complessivo molto bugiardo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

Se può consolare, al di là del rigore, è finita 5-1 per l'Arsenal.

Nel calcio, come in tutte le cose, non si può sperare di avere risultati miracolosi in pochi mesi, neanche se spendi 200 milioni di euro


----------



## Schism75 (15 Marzo 2018)

Bravi lo stesso. Siamo usciti a testa alta e non ridimensionati. La squadra va certamente rinforzata in alcuni ruoli chiave, che noi poveri mortali stiamo dicendo da diversi anni, e sopratutto durante la campagna di questa estate. Ora sotto con il campionato, perchè ce la possiamo giocare. La coppa italia la vedo difficile, perchè purtroppo non segnamo goal nei momenti decisiva.

Donnarumma 4 - Il goal dell'eliminazione pesa tutto su di lui

Borini 6,5 - Non disdegna assolutamente
Rodriguez 5 - Sinceramente una delle più grandi delusioni. Crossa peggio di De sciglio.
Bonucci 7 - Partita eroica del capitano, con alcune giocate ottime
Romagnoli 5,5 - Nel primo tempo ha fatto un errore gravissimo

Suso 4 - Del tutto inutile. Come ho scritto giovedì scorso, da la dimensione della sua reale caratura
Kessie 5,5 - Spesso troppo impreciso nel tocco di palla
Montolivo 6 - Fa degli errori, ma fa dei recuperi non indifferenti
Calhanouglu 6,5 - Fa diversi errori, ma poi segna un gran goal e inizia a giocare decisamente meglio. Non l'avrei tolto.

Silva 5 - il goal sbagliato all'inizio grida vendetta. Però si batte
Cutrone 5 - Anche lui sbaglia un goal importante. Però si batte anche lui

Kalinic 4 - Sinceramente giocatore inutile. HA una palla buona, ma figuriamoci se segna
Bonaventura e Locatelli s.v.

Gattuso 7 - Partita preparata bene, la squadra lotta anche a partita oramai persa. E, se avessimo avuto un attaccante decente, saremmo passati.

Non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo, servono:
- una Punta forte che faccia goal ogni 30 secondi.
- un'ala veloce, con il goal nelle gambe e che salti l'uomo. 
- una mezzala di classe mondiale.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Marzo 2018)

Voltiamo pagina, adesso sono con il campionato. La Lazio lascerà forze in Europa e l'Inter degli ultimi tempi non sembra gran cosa. Rialziamoci subito, uscire contro l'Arsenal ci stava. Sotto con il Chievo adesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo abbiamo peccato d'inesperienza nella partita d'andata, mentre in quella di ritorno siamo stati molto sfortunati tra rigori fasulli e papere; se avessimo chiuso il primo tempo sull'1-0, il secondo tempo sarebbe stato molto diverso. In ogni caso, va bene così, né si poteva pretendere di tornare spavaldamente in Europa; d'altronde, anche la Juventus ha raccolto le sue magre figure in Europa League prima di ritornare nell'Europa che conta. Adesso testa al campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non ti ho mai insultato su Suso.anzi sono d`accordo con te! la cosa su cui non siamo d`accordo e Belotti!



cioè?
per me belotti è un ottimo attaccante ed è uno dei pochissimi che può arrivare ed era da prendere lo scorso anno.
e poi ci servirebbe uno alla Dybala


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cioè?
> per me belotti è un ottimo attaccante ed è uno dei pochissimi che può arrivare ed era da prendere lo scorso anno.
> e poi ci servirebbe uno alla Dybala



perche io reputo Bellotti un ataccante da Fiorentina e tu credi che puo fare bene al Milan.invece io credo che al Milan deve arrivare un ataccante tipo Suarez o Aguero diciamo.con tecnica e non solo.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Marzo 2018)

Complimenti alla squadra e al Mister. Ovviamente l'abbiamo compromessa all'andata. Mi spiace soltanto che stasera passi agli annali un 3-1 assolutamente bugiardo.


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

Quel che ho letto e che mi pare assurdo è che l'Arsenal è una squadraccia........non corretto : l'arsenal sul piano del gioco ci ha spesso messi sotto in modo imbarazzante, giochicchiando poi, perchè appena appena alzava i ritmi andavamo nel pallone. Il peggior Arsenal della storia? ma noi allora cosa saremmo se il confronto del gioco è stato questo? il peggior dei peggior milan di sempre?

eravamo 52 nel ranking europeo, qualcuno riesce a capire cosa voglia dire???

ci stanno davanti celtic, club bruge,ludogorets e qui c'è gente che pensa che l'arsenal sia una squadraccia e che sia illegittimo uscire con loro, ridicolo ragazzi ridicolo.

abbiamo speso 200 milioni? non vuol dire nulla nel calcio moderno, non è matematico essere la juve di conte, quello è un miracolo sportivo, la realtà è che per competere contro questi colossi europei ci vuole molto di più tanto di più.

speriamo quest'anno sia un buon tassello per il futuro, io un milan capace di creare 5 palle gol nette a londra me lo sognavo fino all'anno scorso eh, io sono contento.

questa coppa cmq la vince l'atleti, non c'è partita.


----------



## Gabry (15 Marzo 2018)

Non siamo usciti a testa alta per niente.
Purtroppo per il momento questo è ciò che siamo e dobbiamo fare un passo alla volta per crescere.
Si torna con i piedi per terra.
Umiltà e lavorare al massimo per il quarto posto adesso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ho imparato qualcosa da questa partita:
1. Buttarsi a terra in area al primo alito di vento;
2. Suso va venduto prima che valga meno;
3. Raiola, portati Gigio dove ti pare a te;
4. Kessi diventerà un fuoriclasse;
5. RR non ha più niente da dare;
6. Serve chi la butta dentro.
7. Serve chi ti cambia la partita a CC


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> perche io reputo Bellotti un ataccante da Fiorentina e tu credi che puo fare bene al Milan.invece io credo che al Milan deve arrivare un ataccante tipo Suarez o Aguero diciamo.con tecnica e non solo.



tu vai nel campo dei sogni. 
nemmeno a football manager il Milan può prendere certi giocatori.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2018)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi

Premessa: non posto sul forum credo da 4-5 anni...

Ma stasera, dopo ciò che è successo, non ci sto e voglio dire la mia.

L'Arsenal fino al NON rigore non aveva minimamente impensierito il Milan, mantenendo una sterile supremazia territoriale e tirando solo una volta con Wellcoso (giocatore aberrante, che in una partita normale non segna mai).

Secondo me fino al '38 abbiamo assistito ad una partita ben giocata dal Milan, al netto di tutti i nostri evidenti difetti.
Dopo il rigore il resto della partita non ha avuto alcun senso e non venitemi a dire che la squadra poteva fare meglio sull'1-1... nessuno sarebbe sereno dopo un arbitraggio del genere.. ed infatti Chala e Cutrone in panchina parlavano del fallo di mano (certamente involontario, ma comunque braccio largo).

Stasera il Milan è ingiudicabile, a parte quel pagliaccio di Donnarumma che può andare col suo circo altrove.. e altrove sarà pure un fenomeno ma al Milan ha esaurito il suo tempo l'estate scorsa.

Ora testa al campionato e facciamo del nostro meglio con i (pochi) mezzi a disposizione...


----------



## Lambro (15 Marzo 2018)

il milan deve credere in cutrone e andrè silva, sbolognare prima di subito in cina kalinic, prendere una mezzala a centrocampo di alto livello e un'ala forte.
sperare che conti si riveli forte forte.

e poi puo' dire la sua.


----------



## Victorss (15 Marzo 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
> 
> Premessa: non posto sul forum credo da 4-5 anni...
> 
> ...


Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Marzo 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla squadra e al Mister. Ovviamente l'abbiamo compromessa all'andata. Mi spiace soltanto che stasera passi agli annali un 3-1 assolutamente bugiardo.



Anche per me abbiamo fatto una ottima partita ma in europa è cosi semplicemente non si può sbagliare nulla e credo abbiamo una squadra ancora un po' acerba, quindi non ci sono alibi e giusto voltare pagina, ora 100% concentrati sul campionato, sono convinto che possiamo centrare quel 4to posto.

Forza Rino!

Forza ragazzi!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## 11Leoni (15 Marzo 2018)

Dico la mia anche se come vedo,in controtendenza. Oggi Suso ha sbagliato di tutto e di più ma sentire addirittura criticare il livello di questo giocatore in una squadra con questo tasso tecnico mi sembra incredibile. Sento ogni tanto dei nomi tipo, aguero..cavani..ma state dicendo sul serio? 10 anni fa potevamo permetterci questi giocatori e forse fra altri 10 anni. Questi vogliono giocare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie e stare sempre in alto in campionato, stiamo cercando di tornare ad alti livelli ma ci vuole del tempo. Vendiamo suso in estate per comprare chi?


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Dico la mia anche se come vedo,in controtendenza. Oggi Suso ha sbagliato di tutto e di più ma sentire addirittura criticare il livello di questo giocatore in una squadra con questo tasso tecnico mi sembra incredibile. Sento ogni tanto dei nomi tipo, aguero..cavani..ma state dicendo sul serio? 10 anni fa potevamo permetterci questi giocatori e forse fra altri 10 anni. Questi vogliono giocare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie e stare sempre in alto in campionato, stiamo cercando di tornare ad alti livelli ma ci vuole del tempo. Vendiamo suso in estate per comprare chi?



Ogni partita negativa sarà sempre cosi. Sarebbe lo stesso con i giocatori citati da te. Siamo stati abituati bene ma è tempo di accettare che al momento non possiamo avere giocatori del calibro di Kakà o Pirlo perchè o non esistono o hanno stipendi/ prezzi fuori dalla portata di tutte le squadre del mondo tranne 3 o 4. Dobbiamo costruirceli in casa i campioni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Marzo 2018)

Io oggi ho visto un gran Milan persino Rodríguez ha giocato bene se non fosse che continua a regalare rigori per palpatine innecessarie.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Marzo 2018)

Giusto per strapparci una risata: il telecronista di TV8 ha evidenziato un paio di volte che soltanto nel 2% dei casi la squadra che partiva da uno 0-2 in casa all'andata è riuscita a ribaltare il risultato in trasferta, su un totale - mi pare di aver capito - di quasi 400 partite. Ovviamente l'Inter c'è, nel famoso turno di coppa del 1988 contro il Bayern, 0-2 in Germania e 3-1 a Milano per i tedeschi. Stavate mica in pensiero, vero?


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Marzo 2018)

Partita preparata alla grande da gattuso. Una follia dell'arbitro e una papera di gigio ci hanno condannati. Alcune considerazioni:
- I tre attaccanti oggi poca roba, ma Silva è chiaramente quello su cui puntare
- Calhanoglu inizia a verticalizzare e a cercare più spesso la zona centrale del campo, bene così
- Suso non sa fare la fase difensiva. O meglio, se fa la fase difensiva, in avanti è uno scempio in quanto non arriva mai lucido a concludere l'azione. Diventa quindi fondamentale nelle partite con le medio-piccole in cui ci possiamo permettere di fargli fare una fase sola, ma con le grandi è una cosa inguardabile
- Kessiè a tratti dominante
Usciamo con tanto rammarico per come è andata la gara di San Siro. Sono batoste ma aiuteranno la squadra a crescere


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la nostra dirigenza oltre a prendere un portiere di 37 anni a Marzo nel momento cruciale della stagione, sappia farsi sentire in Uefa per questa partita SCANDALOSAMENTE falsata .



Portiere che per inciso il gol del 2-1 non l'avrebbe preso


----------



## GenioSavicevic (16 Marzo 2018)

Però non potete continuare a dare 4 a Kalanic suvvia siate onesti. Dei 3 attaccanti è quello che ha giocato meno peggio ed è anche quello più tecnico. La verità è che silva e cutrone non riescono neanche a passarsi la palla, mai un dialogo nello stretto. E questo perchè tecnicamente coi piedi e con la velocità di testa non ci sono. Almeno cutro ha l'istinto del gol, silva manco quello. Ma il problema è kalinic..


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2018)

Non voglio nemmeno leggere critiche a Gigio, ha sbagliato ma da parte del gioco, serve unità di intenti, senso di appartenenza.

Arbitraggio scandaloso, rigore chr in un momento cruciale ha deciso una partits, una qualificazione compromessa in maniera folle in casa.

Ci serva da eaperienza ed ora qualifichiamoci all'Europa..non si può stare senza nel nostro percorso di crescita.


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Marzo 2018)

Brutto da dire ma le due partite si sono decise sul non-tuffo di chalanoglu all'andata e sull'oscenità di Welbeck (ma gli inglesi non dovevano essere quelli sportivi?) al ritorno. Inoltre il rigore su Andrè Silva nel secondo tempo ci stava tutto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2018)

Incommentabile


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Marzo 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Però non potete continuare a dare 4 a Kalanic suvvia siate onesti. Dei 3 attaccanti è quello che ha giocato meno peggio ed è anche quello più tecnico. La verità è che silva e cutrone non riescono neanche a passarsi la palla, mai un dialogo nello stretto. E questo perchè tecnicamente coi piedi e con la velocità di testa non ci sono. Almeno cutro ha l'istinto del gol, silva manco quello. Ma il problema è kalinic..



Anche Kalinic ha fatto il suo (come al solito)...mi viene in mentre un colpo di testa da solo a centro area...risultato? Una mozzarella al portiere...in questa stagione ha sbagliato l'impossibile


----------



## Jaqen (16 Marzo 2018)

Credo che non si possa commentare una partita condizionata pesantemente dall'arbitraggio. Oggi l'arbitro ha cambiato tutto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Credo che non si possa commentare una partita condizionata pesantemente dall'arbitraggio. Oggi l'arbitro ha cambiato tutto.


Appunto


----------



## Casnop (16 Marzo 2018)

Buona partita del Milan, buona esperienza europea di questa giovane squadra, che potrà arrivare preparata meglio alle insidie della più importante Champions League, probabilmente a breve. Le porcherie arbitrali fanno parte da sempre del paesaggio europeo, basti ricordare certi incredibili aiuti del fischietto alle potentissime spagnole negli ultimi anni, ma in questi casi l'episodio edificante viene da un grande Milan, quello della Coppa Campioni 1988-89, vinta nonostante gol annullati con palloni entrati in porta di un metro e mezzo, simulazioni di avversari, falli omicidi contro propri giocatori, arbitri poi radiati per conclamata corruzione. Eppure, a Barcellona ricordiamo chi alzava la Coppa. Per il resto, Ceferin prenda atto della grande lezione di tecnologia che viene dalla serie A, ed adegui le sue competizioni ad un livello minimo di dignità e civiltà sportiva, introducendo il VAR. Sappiamo che è contrario, ma è davvero imbarazzante assistere a certi spettacoli di non fair play sportivo. Infantino e la Coppa del Mondo glielo ricorderanno tra poco.


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Però non ci trasformiamo in un Torino qualsiasi che viene a Milano, fa un paio di buone azioni, si aggrappa a qualche episodio... ma poi perde!
> 
> Ce ne è di strada da fare, serate come questa ci devono far capire come ci meritiamo il 60esimo posto nel ranking.
> 
> In campo si è visto impegno e carattere, le cose più facili. Ma la qualità, il gioco, la precisione... poco o niente. E avevamo di fronte una squadraccia.



Sono d'accordo con te, su tutto sia chiaro, abbiamo perso la qualificazione a San Siro ma dai, non si può commentare la partita di ieri.

Il primo tempo dovevamo essere 2-0 per noi e cambiava tutta la partita, che stiamo a dire?
Poi sul lato tecnico hai ragione te, lo sottolineo, ma la partita ieri è stata totalmente falsata.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Marzo 2018)

Nonostante il risultato, usciamo a testa alta. Rimango convinto che senza la decisione scellerata di fischiare loro un rigore, parleremmo di un'altra partita. Sfida decisa dagli episodi.


----------



## mistergao (16 Marzo 2018)

Partita difficile da commentare: la prestazione dell'arbitro non ci è costata la qualificazione (buttata via settimana scorsa), però ha condizionato la partita. Male Donnarumma (complimenti Mino, è così che si fa il bene di un proprio assistito) ma male tutti dopo il 2-1, non mi è piaciuto il modo in cui ci siamo disuniti. Sconfitte come questa possono servire di lezione: non si molla mai, nè sul vantaggio per 4-0, nè quando si perde 4-0, è così che si impara a vincere. Gattuso lo sa, che lo capiscano anche i ragazzi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

Ho visto anche l'ampia sintesi andata in onda dopo mezzanotte. L'arbitraggio è stato determinante, a senso unico oltre al rigore inventato. Siamo rimasti in partita fino al 2-1, fino all'ingresso di Bonaventura per Calha. L'impresa era vicina e se ci fossimo riusciti oggi i commenti sarebbero di tutt'altra natura. L' Arsenal è apparso comunque più forte, soprattutto atleticamente. Donnarumma ha fatto diverse parate importanti. 
C'erano come due partite in una: il loro attacco contro la nostra difesa era uno scontro d'alto livello, mentre il nostro attacco contro la loro difesa era di un livello nettamente diverso, due fasi di una categoria diversa, un attacco inconcludente (soprattutto perchè frenato dall'arbitro) del Milan contro una difesa che lasciava molto a desiderare.


----------



## Black (16 Marzo 2018)

al di là dell'eliminazione, che avevamo messo in preventivo dopo lo 0-2 dell'andata possiamo essere ampiamente soddisfatti della prestazione dei ragazzi.
Abbiamo tenuto testa all'Arsenal in casa loro fino alla papera di Donnarumma e senza quel rigore inventato, e con il rigore a nostro favore per il mani in area loro non so come sarebbe finita.

Bravo Gattuso e bravi ragazzi. Adesso concentrati sul campionato per finire alla grande la stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

Come si fa a non pensare a male dopo quanto visto ieri?
Nel momento decisivo ci hanno tagliato le gambe!!!
E la uefa non vuole il var in europa !!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

Il rigore su Silva c'era perchè il ragazzo elude con una finta il difendente facendo passare la palla a quel punto il giocatore dell'arsenal , che non difende minimamente contendendo la palla, sbatte contro Andre e lo abbatte.
Rigore solare perchè si tratta di un intervento scomposto che impedisce al rossonero di continuare a giocare la palla in una posizione dalla quale si poteva arrivare al tiro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Giusto per strapparci una risata: il telecronista di TV8 ha evidenziato un paio di volte che soltanto nel 2% dei casi la squadra che partiva da uno 0-2 in casa all'andata è riuscita a ribaltare il risultato in trasferta, su un totale - mi pare di aver capito - di quasi 400 partite. Ovviamente l'Inter c'è, nel famoso turno di coppa del 1988 contro il Bayern, 0-2 in Germania e 3-1 a Milano per i tedeschi. Stavate mica in pensiero, vero?



Perchè solitamente quando c'è uno 0-2 c'è un grande divario tra le due squadre. Il risultato dell'andata è stato anomalo, nel ritorno non eravamo lontani dall'impresa. Poteva essere uno di quei rari casi.


----------



## Osv (16 Marzo 2018)

Spero che qualcuno se la passi veramente male. Di fatto è un furto economico.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Però non ci trasformiamo in un Torino qualsiasi che viene a Milano, fa un paio di buone azioni, si aggrappa a qualche episodio... ma poi perde!
> 
> Ce ne è di strada da fare, serate come questa ci devono far capire come ci meritiamo il 60esimo posto nel ranking.
> 
> In campo si è visto impegno e carattere, le cose più facili. Ma la qualità, il gioco, la precisione... poco o niente. E avevamo di fronte una squadraccia.



se parliamo di posto nel ranking, per coerenza, l'Arsenal è 10o , quindi parlare di squadraccia non è molto oggettivo. 
Di strada da fare ne abbiamo molta, ma ci siamo avviati. Sul discorso dell'aggrapparsi agli episodi.... la partita di stasera, fino al nostro gol, è stata una partita precisa e ordinata in difesa, mentre in possesso palla abbiamo sofferto il loro pressing. Abbiamo trovato il gol e meritavamo di avere l'opportunità di giocarcela, che ci è stata negata da un episodio che faccio fatica (e non sono un dietrologo di natura) a ritenere tale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2018)

Se fischia il rigore a fine primo tempo sull’1 a 1 e andiamo negli spogliatoi sul 2 a 1 per noi, la partita cambia totalmente
Le critiche a questa squadra dopo questa partita sono vergognose.
E chi critica si deve vergognare di essere tifoso del milan. Ma cosa pensavate? Di andare a londra a fare la partita, metterli sotto 90 minuti e vincere 4 a 0?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Se fischia il rigore a fine primo tempo sull’1 a 1 e andiamo negli spogliatoi sul 2 a 1 per noi, la partita cambia totalmente
> Le critiche a questa squadra dopo questa partita sono vergognose.
> E chi critica si deve vergognare di essere tifoso del milan. Ma cosa pensavate? Di andare a londra a fare la partita, metterli sotto 90 minuti e vincere 4 a 0?



I commenti qui erano 9 su 10 di critica e denigranti verso i nostri giocatori. Ci vuole una bella faccia tosta poi ad esultare per il gol di Calha. Qualcuno si sarebbe lamentato anche se fossimo riusciti nell'impresa "Sì vabbè ma l'Arsenal fa pietà, si son fatti rimontare, assurdo. Noi non siamo ancora a quei livelli. Dobbiamo vendere tizio e caio...ecc..."


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rigore su Silva c'era perchè il ragazzo elude con una finta il difendente facendo passare la palla a quel punto il giocatore dell'arsenal , che non difende minimamente contendendo la palla, sbatte contro Andre e lo abbatte.
> Rigore solare perchè si tratta di un intervento scomposto che impedisce al rossonero di continuare a giocare la palla in una posizione dalla quale si poteva arrivare al tiro.



Caressa in diretta e poi quelli del dibattito in TV dopo la partita non hanno sottolineato che era un rigore clamoroso.
"Silva si lascia cadere"... 
Non vedono che c'è ginocchio contro ginocchio, contatto che può essere doloroso e pericoloso.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Caressa in diretta e poi quelli del dibattito in TV dopo la partita non hanno sottolineato che era un rigore clamoroso.
> "Silva si lascia cadere"...
> Non vedono che c'è ginocchio contro ginocchio, contatto che può essere doloroso e pericoloso.



Chi ha giocato a calcio certe dinamiche le conosce.
Mi fanno sorridere espressioni del tipo 'si lascia cadere', facendo quasi intendere una simulazione. E allora il difendente che fa il finto tonto e travolge l'attaccante trovandone vantaggio?
A volte l'attaccante si lascia cadere per una sua tutela perchè altrimenti il difendente avrebbe sempre il vantaggio della situazione, come è successo ieri su silva : il difensore fa il finto tonto, difende ai limiti del regolamento e l'attaccante perde la sua giocata.
E' giusto ? Non lo è.
La discriminante deve essere sempre la possibilità o la volontà di giocare la palla e ieri quello dell'arsenal la palla non l'ha vista, non è entrato per prenderla e non ci ha capito nulla.
Per certi versi, con le dovute proporzioni del caso, ricorda il famoso rigore di iuliano su ronaldo.


----------

